# Tom's Log



## TomJ (Sep 15, 2021)

Hey guys,

Figured id start a log to keep for posterity. Maybe ill give an update once a week, maybe once a month, maybe ill shitpost every other hour with some bullshit. No one knows.

Ill log my training, some videos and photos for progress, weight, and changes in my training style, and my supplementation. If nothing else maybe it'll be useful to me to look back on.

9/15/21
221lbs
2.5 weeks into first cycle of 500 test e and starting to feel pretty damn good.
Right now focusing on hypertrophy and have adjusted my training these last few months for far more volume. 15 reps tends to be my sweet spot.

Currently splitting PpL on a rotation so I get an extra rest day between some days and to keep from constantly having pull and legs back to back.
P-Pull
p-push
L-Leg

This week is a pPL week.
Today will be Leg day, since I deadlifted heavy yesterday ill be giving my back a break and doing some hack squat and belt squats instead of my normal barbell squat session.

Bonus video of my top set from yesterday. 485lbs for 8


https://imgur.com/a/eIQWnVg


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice! Keep it up man, I'll follow along.


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2021)

heck of a set brposef


----------



## TomJ (Sep 15, 2021)

PZT said:


> heck of a set brposef


really wanted a rep pr that set and was aiming for 10. but cant PR every session. next time we will get 10


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2021)

TomJ said:


> really wanted a rep pr that set and was aiming for 10. but cant PR every session. next time we will get 10


man 2.5 weeks in aint nothing. By week 6-8 you be killing it


----------



## TomJ (Sep 15, 2021)

PZT said:


> man 2.5 weeks in aint nothing. By week 6-8 you be killing it


yeah, im only starting to notice it a little bit the last couple days. cant wait till week 4 when it really kicks in. 

exciting stuff


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 15, 2021)

Good stuff, Tom


----------



## TomJ (Sep 16, 2021)

9/15/21

Today was legs and ended up being a pretty easy training session. 

Ive been encouraging my sister in law to come to the gym in a ploy to get my little brother back in the gym ( he has asshole good genetics and could easily outlift me in maybe 2 or 3 years if he gave a shit)

However with taking her to the gym and training her, I had almost zero time to get my work done nor did I properly consider a true novices stamina compared to a seasoned lifter. Put her through the paces and was toast in 30-45m (my workouts usually take an hour and a half or so. 

she's a really good student and moves slowly and deliberately on all exercises, but is very week so it took my full attention most of the session making sure I had her working at an appropriate volume, weight, and intensity. 

Only really had time to crank out some leg press and some accessory work before we had to wrap it up and get 20m of easy cardio in. 

from now on ill just go an hour early and have her meet me there rather than taking her.  Might have to do a morning session tomorrow to make up for the loss today.


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 16, 2021)

TomJ said:


> yeah, im only starting to notice it a little bit the last couple days. cant wait till week 4 when it really kicks in.
> 
> exciting stuff


Week ur starting to feel it week 6 you’ll be doing 495 for 10 easy….an ur just getting started……by week 10 u wanna punch everyone in nuts!


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 16, 2021)

*AND BAD ASS SET!*​


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice work bro. I'll be following along.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 17, 2021)

9/16/21

Push day
Some Quality work, not really anything special or abnormal. learning to love the volume

Format;
(Weight x reps, reps at same weight)

Incline dumbbell press
65x12
75x12
85x12
95x12, 10, 7

Incline Fly
45x15
50x15
50x15

Machine Dip
45x12
135x15
180x15, 15
225x15

Full ROM Lat Raise
15x15, 11

Lateral Raise
30x15, 13

Rear Delt Machine fly
145x15
160x15, 13

V-Bar Pushdown
35x15
42.5x15, 15

Cable Cross
25x15, 15, 15


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2021)

Lots of work being done


----------



## Spear (Sep 17, 2021)

Great log. Tom! 

What’s the diet like?


----------



## TomJ (Sep 17, 2021)

Pretty dynamic.
I try to hit at least 1g/lbbw in protein and the rest is whatever I can get. 
Targeting 3300 calories for a few more weeks and seeing how the scale and mirrors look. 

I was bulking on 3500 for the last 8 months or so.
I've been trying to drop some bf, but the scale is still trending upwards. 

Right now the diet is a learning experience, trying to slim down a bit, but also trying to not waste my first cycle. 

I plan on making adjustments pretty much weekly depending on how I look and feel until I figure out where my sweet spot is.


As for actual food items, I do a ton of eggs, rice, lean ground beef, and chicken. 
I abuse the Tyson precooked precut chicken bags for easy meals. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spear (Sep 17, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Pretty dynamic.
> I try to hit at least 1g/lbbw in protein and the rest is whatever I can get.
> Targeting 3300 calories for a few more weeks and seeing how the scale and mirrors look.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you’re on the right track


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 17, 2021)

Nice work and I appreciate the vids. Keep it coming.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 17, 2021)

Good job, Tom.  Getting after it!


----------



## TomJ (Sep 18, 2021)

Pull Day

Really focusing on the lats, and getting more width. Really slow, Tight Squeeze through the lats, focusing on form. Would have liked to get more done but ran out of time.

Underhanded Barbell Rows
135x15
225x10, 10, 10

Lat Pulldown
115x15
130x12, 12, 12, 12

Lever High Row
45x12
70x10, 10, 10
45x12

Ez Bar Preachers
60x15, 15, 15

Seated Underhanded Cable Row
120x15
140x15
160x15
180x12

Front Double Cable Curl
15x15,15,15
15x10
>drop
10x10
>drop
5x10


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

9/20/21 

Took both saturday and sunday as active rests, cardio only, to just give my body a break. 

missed my leg day today because had to work 12 hours then straight to a family dinner. 

Gonna be hitting an AM leg session tomorrow with a PM push day to get back on track, pray for me.


----------



## Spear (Sep 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> 9/20/21
> 
> Took both saturday and sunday as active rests, cardio only, to just give my body a break.
> 
> ...


You’re in gods hands now child.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 21, 2021)

9/21/21
Morning weigh in at 226.3, Scales still moving up, but im feeling pretty puffy so i think the water weight is getting pretty drastic.

AM Leg Session

Was tweeking out for this workout, having 3 days off had me going crazy. IDK if this is a product of the test kicking in or just the dopamine dependency ive accumulated to keep me sane. Whichever it was, i felt like a crack addict waiting for this session.

High Bar Back Squat
(My workup sets I take all the way to the floor to get a good hip stretch and glute activation to get warmed up, so my hamstrings are touching my calves. deep deep deep)
135x5
225x5
315x3
405x4
405x3
315x8, 8, 8

Seated Calf Raises (Very very slow)
90x 20, 20, 15, 12

Standing Leg Curl (Pause and squeeze at the top)
35x12, 12, 10
25x15

Leg extensions (Pause and squeeze at the top)
150x15, 12, 12
130x12

Normally i would have another pressing movement (Hack, legpress, belt squat, lunge ect) but legs were feeling really good and pumped so I opted to cut the session a bit early considering ill be back in the evening. Dont want me CNS completely fried.

I Didnt think to film until after my top set, so here's a 405x3 to proper depth.


https://imgur.com/a/Qv9UNDb


----------



## TomJ (Sep 22, 2021)

9/21/21

PM Push Session

Felt surprisingly good for a second workout of the day, and after a big squat day. around 6 hours between end of AM workout and start of PM workout.

Nothing fancy, nothing crazy. Moderate volume because i did start to feel the fatigue from the earlier workout start to creep in. 

Flat Bench (paused)
135x10
225x12
275x7
225x10, 10, 8

Close Grip Flat Bench
135x15
185x10, 10, 10

Incline Hex Press
55x15, 15, 15, 8

Dumbbell overhead extension
75x15
80x15, 15

Machine Fly
170x15
190x15
205x13, 10 

Rope Pushdowns 
30x15
25x14, 12, 12

no cardio today, just didnt have it in me


----------



## TomJ (Sep 23, 2021)

9/22/21

Pull Day
Feeling pretty beat up from the double session yesterday, but we are back on track for the rest of the week. Skipped deadlifts or barbell rows this go around to give my back a break after squatting the day before. Regardless been getting some gnarly lower back pumps from doing pretty much anything, gonna have to add some taurine to my supplements if it continues.

Supported T-Bar Row
45x15
90x12
135x12
180x10, 10, 8
135x12

Lever High Pull Machine
45x12
90x12
115x12, 10
90x12

Underhanded Seated Cable Row
100x12
130x15
160x15, 14, 12

Straight Arm Pushdowns
32.5x15, 15
27.5x15, 12

Dumbbell Curls (Slow, PAused, squeezed at the top)
30x12,10,10

Dumbbell Preachers (Slow, Paused, squeezed at the top)
25x10, 10, 10

Hanging Leg Raises
Bwx30, 25, 20, 20


----------



## TomJ (Sep 24, 2021)

9/23/21

Leg Day
Fuck was this a rough one. Doing the double session on Tuesday really took its toll. Really worn out for this one, but surprisingly my legs felt pretty decently recovered. Managed to squeeze a pretty good session out, with just a little less volume than I would have liked. 

Leg Press (Elite FTS)
This is the hardest leg press ever, fucking love/hate this thing
225x10
315x10
405x10
495x6, 5
405x10, 10

Seated Calf Raise
90x20, 20, 20

Standing Leg Curl
25x10, 10, 10 (Pre Leg Press, for Warmup)
35x12, 12, 12 (Actual Working Sets)

Leg Extension (2 second pause at the top, partner assisted)
150x15, 15, 15, 12

20m Treadmill Walk to get some feeling back in the legs.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Tanking a break from roasting Send0 for the daily log, its getting pretty spicy and he could probably use the break. 

9/24/21
Push Day
I pinned delts this week experimenting with injection sites, just so i have more comfortable sites to pull from if i end up doing more frequent injections. This was a mistake, shoulders hurt like a bitch, but no excuses, work needs to be done. 

Overhead Press (paused, slow)
135x10, 10
155x8, 8 
135x10, 10

Lever Machine Dip
The stretch from this thing is probably the only reason i can raise my arm overhead now. 
90x15
180x15
270x10, 12, 12, 15

Incline Hammer-Strength Chest Press
90x12
125x9
90x12, 4 (shoulder just too pumped and painful)

Incline Hex Press
50x15, 15, 15, 12

Cable Overhead Rope Tricep Ext
30x15
42.5x15, 15, 15

Seated Machine Fly
190x15, 12, 10

.... And I'm spent. one more day then a much needed rest day


----------



## TomJ (Sep 26, 2021)

9/25/21
Pull Day

In and out quick to get back in time for the Arnold

Underhanded Barbell Row
135x15
225x12, 12, 12

Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise
35x 15, 15, 15

Rear Delt Machine Fly
130x15
145x15, 15, 15

Lat Pulldown
115x15
145x15
160x10, 10

Cable Straight Arm Pushdowns
25x15
32.5x15, 15, 15


----------



## PZT (Sep 27, 2021)

Nick Walker make you quit? lol


----------



## TomJ (Sep 27, 2021)

PZT said:


> Nick Walker make you quit? lol


I gotta take a rest day sometime. Sundays are my test days  

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 27, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I gotta take a rest day sometime. Sundays are my test days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Test days are the best days! Even better than rest days!


----------



## TomJ (Sep 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Test days are the best days! Even better than rest days!


typos aside, sundays are my test day AND my rest day

i pin sunday wednesday


----------



## TomJ (Sep 28, 2021)

9/27/21
Push day. 

This week is a push>leg>pull week. Really good bench session, feeling stupid strong and stupid healthy. No shoulder discomfort, no elbow pain, feeling very whole. 

Flat Bench Press
135x5
225x5
275x3
315x5 (Easiest rep PR of my life)
315x3
225x10, 10, 12

Close Grip Flat Bench
135x15
185x15, 15, 12

Incline Dumbbell Fly
50x15
55x15, 14, 13

Incline Dumbbell Skullcrushers
These were a movement choice to give my elbows a break from Ez-bar SC. Gotta say, i think i prefer them entirely, way less joint stress and a much better squeeze and contraction. 
25x15, 15, 15

Lateral Dumbbell Raises
35x15, 15, 12

Rope Pushdown
30x15, 15, 15


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 28, 2021)

Is the elitefts leg press you’re using the one with independent movement for each leg?


----------



## TomJ (Sep 28, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Is the elitefts leg press you’re using the one with independent movement for each leg?


Yes. However last leg day was with them pinned together. 

Independent movements is fucking gnarly for your glutes. Place your feet high on the deck, and on the negative basically let your knee come to your chest. 

Pushing out of that hole is 100% glute and builds a booty good enough to eat if I was flexible enough.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

9/28/21

Leg Day

Getting some insane lower back pumps, I was grimacing through these squat sets. Putting the plates back was a truly painful event. After I was done I needed to just grit my teeth, sweat like a pig, and deal with the pain for 15m or so before I could go about the rest of my workout.

Standing Leg Curl
25x12, 12

Squats
135x5
225x5
315x8, 10, 8, 7 

Calf Press
135x15
225x15, 15, 15

Standing Leg Curl
35x12, 12, 12

Hanging Leg Raise
Figured I might as well start adding abs in again, and i figured it would help with the lower back pump and stretch. Seemed alright.
BWx20, 20, 15

Single-leg Leg Extensions
1s pause and squeeze at the top, slow going down, never fully dropping the weight or losing tension. 
90x12, 12, 12, 10

Quads felt sufficiently worked that I didnt feel the need to add any more work for them. Same for hamstrings, and they are gonna get worked tomorrow with some stiffy deads. Might just take a fuck ton of taurine tomorrow to try and prevent the pumps


----------



## TomJ (Sep 29, 2021)

9/29/21
Non workout log entry

Got blood drawn today, should be able to see how well all my markers are responding to the 500 test by next week and see how bad i aromatize.

I had one day where one nip was a bit sensitive, but other than that I havent noticed any other sides. Maybe slightly more small blackheads on my shoulders and triceps, but largely unnoticeable and could be diet or detergent related, as some detergents seem to make my shoulders break out.

Ill be starting some Anavar as well today, i have a couple other oral options on hand, but i figured i might as well start with the most mild for this go around as this will be my first oral.

Im planning on 20mg sublingual maybe 30m or so pre workout, see how that feels after a week or two and then go from there.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 1, 2021)

9/30/21
Pull Day

Cut my workout short to go to a concert. Back pumps werent too bad. 

Stiff Leg DL
135x10
225x5
315x8, 8, 8, 8

Chest Supported T-Bar Row
45x15
90x10
135x12
180x10, 10, 10

Underhanded Seated Cable Row
120x15
140x15
160x12, 12, 12

Wide Lat Pulldowns
60x12
80x12


----------



## TomJ (Oct 1, 2021)

9/30/21
Push Day

Nothing really special or fancy


Incline Bench
135x12
225x8, 10, 8, 8 

Seated Dumbbell Press
Shoulder was feeling a little stiff, and tris were fatigued from the bench, so i took these slow and kept the weight light.
70x12
75x10, 8, 8 

Extreme ROM Lateral Raise
Took these from RP, they fucking suuuuuccck
15x15, 12, 12, 12

Incline Hex Press
55x15, 15, 15, 13

Cable Overhead Tricep Extension 
30x15
35x15, 15, 15

Rope Pushdown
42.5x15, 13


----------



## TomJ (Oct 1, 2021)

Bloodwork results bellow.
These are my very first set of on cycle bloodwork. let me know if anything looks concerning.

5.5 weeks into 500 test-E a week.
Blood was taken on an injection day, before the injection, so this is the lowest serum levels. 

Little Confused about my AST being elevated as I hadn't been taking any orals at this time, and hadn't had a drop of alcohol in like 4 months. Everything else seems not to bad to my inexperienced eye




Spoiler: Mid Cycle














Bellow is my baseline, taken the week before my first pin.


Spoiler: Baseline


----------



## TomJ (Oct 1, 2021)

Above results are with no AI, no orals. 
Daily supplementation includes;

Fish oil
NAC
TUDCA
Zinc
Mag.
Cheap multi just because


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 1, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Above results are with no AI, no orals.
> Daily supplementation includes;
> 
> Fish oil
> ...


If it were me I would do some AI.

Naturelo One a Day Mens or Vitalpha-X Mens are lower cost whole food vitamins with much better bioavailability. Vitamins don't do much good if your body can't absorb them.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 1, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> If it were me I would do some AI.
> 
> Naturelo One a Day Mens or Vitalpha-X Mens are lower cost whole food vitamins with much better bioavailability. Vitamins don't do much good if your body can't absorb them.


yeah I know multis are mostly worthless, but they are so cheap I figured it cant really hurt. Just as a cover your bases thing.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2021)

10/2/21
Pull day

Last day session for the week then a much needed rest day. 

Ive been taking 10mg Anavar in the morning with my other morning sups, and then 20mg sublingually preworkout for a few days. It was during this workout that i really felt it all kick in, strength increase felt great. 

Barbell Row
135x15
225x10
315x8, 8, 7 (this is where the var really hit me, like holy shit, these werent even cheated reps. Strict, controlled)
225x10, 10 

Underhanded Cable Pulldown
70x15
80x10, 10, 10, 10

Cable Face Pull
30x15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Straight-Arm Cable Pushdown
42.5x15
50x15
57.5x15
65x12

Seated Incline Dumbbell Curls
25x15, 10, 10, 10

Cable Curl 
25x15
35x15, 13, 13


----------



## TomJ (Oct 5, 2021)

10/4/21
Push day

Feeling really good, calories are up this week to 3500. I can really tell my test is in full swing now, and the anavar is unreal, looking pumped before i even start my working sets and looking absolutely silly with a real pump. I'm putting in 1.5-2 hour sessions in 6 days a week and always feel like i could do more, and haven't felt the need for a de-load week for the whole time so far. Ill probably force myself to take a deload 2 weeks from now, there's a new expansion for a video game i play coming out, so perfect time for some time off. 

Overhead Press
135x15
155x12
185x8
135x10, 10, 10

Decline Bench Press
135x10
225x10, 12, 12, 12, 10

Dumbbell Skullcrusher
25x15
30x15, 15, 15

Incline Hex Press
55x15, 15, 15, 15

Seated Machine Fly
170x15
190x15
205x12, 12, 12, 9

Rope Pushdowns (Full Squeeze at the end, and letting it come all the way up and stretch)
35x15
42.5x15, 15, 15



https://imgur.com/a/gJ5PjJW


----------



## Send0 (Oct 5, 2021)

TomJ said:


> yeah I know multis are mostly worthless, but they are so cheap I figured it cant really hurt. Just as a cover your bases thing.


I wouldn't call them useless. It's cheap insurance to ensure you don't become deficient in any particular vitamin or mineral due to lack of intake in an individuals diet.

It's be more accurate to say it's not necessary with a well balanced diet. But I guarantee 50-60% of people don't track micronutrient, mineral or vitamin intake. Hence, and I repeat, it's good and cheap insurance if someone so chooses to do it.

Keep taking it.. I don't think it's a horrible idea


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2021)

10/5/21 
Pull Day

Another really good workout. Got some raw deadlift work in, just to make sure i still had it, and then some really good lat and bicep focused stuff getting done. 

Deadlift
155x5
265x5
375x5
485x2
595x1 (Last raw set, after this i strapped up to get my working sets)
485x8, 8, 5

Underhanded cable pulldown
90x15
100x8, 8
90x11, 10
80x10

Straight Arm Pushdowns
30x15, 12, 12
25x12

Leverage Row
45x12
90x12, 12, 15, 15

Dumbbell Curl
25x15, 12, 12, 12

Cable Curl
30x15, 15, 15

Cable Face Pull
30x15
35x15, 15


----------



## PZT (Oct 6, 2021)

triceps and traps looking pretty juicy brah


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2021)

PZT said:


> triceps and traps looking pretty juicy brah


Thanks brother.
Im planning on taking some mid cycle progress shots next week sometime, we will see then what kind of difference there is between now and when i was natty. 

Feeling pretty good about it


----------



## TomJ (Oct 7, 2021)

10/6/21
Leg Day

No squats just to give my lower back a break after a heavy DL session yesterday. Feeling good, but can feel the tendonitis and tightness coming in, so i might have to take a deload week next week or so. 
Maybe ill just do the ppl 3 days and take a couple good days off to rest.

Standing Leg Curl (Warmup)
25x12, 12, 12

Hack Squat
135x8
225x8
315x8
405x7
315x8, 8

Calf Press
225x15
315x15, 15, 15, 15

Single Leg extension
110x12, 12, 12, 12

Leg Extension
170x12, 12


----------



## TomJ (Oct 8, 2021)

10/7/2021
Push day

Pec was feeling a little twinge so i decided to limit the chest work today. 

Seated Overhead Press
45x10
135x10
155x10
185x10, 8
155x10, 10

One Arm Overhead Dumbbell Tricep Extensions
(just to losen up the shoulders after the presses)
35x15

Dumbbell Skullcrushers
35x15, 15, 15, 15

Lateral Dumbbell Raise 
35x15, 12
30x8

Seated Machine Fly
160x15
170x12, 12, 12

Rope Overhead Tricep Extensions 
35x15, 15
40x15, 15

Lateral Machine Raise
60x15
70x15, 15, 12


----------



## TomJ (Oct 9, 2021)

10/8/2021
Pull Day

Taking a bit easy today, taking tomorrow off, gonna see if an extra rest day lets me skip my deload 

Barbell Row
135x15
225x15, 15, 15, 15

Machine Pulldown
45x14
90x15, 12, 12, 12

Wide Lat Pulldown
60x12
80x10, 10, 10

Rope Curl
35x15,, 15, 15, 12

Front Double Cable Curl
15x15, 15
10x15, 12

Straight Arm Cable Pushdowns
30x15, 15, 15

One Arm Seated Cable Rows
42.5x12
50x15, 15, 15


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 9, 2021)

TomJ said:


> 10/7/2021
> Push day
> 
> Pec was feeling a little twinge so i decided to limit the chest work today.
> ...


Damn...that's a lotta weight/reps for seated presses!


----------



## TomJ (Oct 12, 2021)

10/11/21
Leg Day

Taking it easy for a day, and adding an extra rest day from last weeks set made all the difference. Feeling fresh and healthy, probably dont need that deload now. 

Back squat
135x5
225x5
315x3
405x1
455x1
495x1
405x3
315x8, 8 

Seated Calf Raise
90x15, 15, 15, 12

Standing Leg Curl
25x12, 12 (warm up sets before squats)
35x15, 15, 15

Single Leg Extension
110x12, 12, 12, 12

Thats all i had in the tank for today, the extra squat sets drained me, I was starving after the extensions and needed to grab some grub ASAP



https://imgur.com/oxaARg9


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2021)

Now get that bar lower, stance wider and cut 4” off depth and your perfect


----------



## TomJ (Oct 12, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Now get that bar lower, stance wider and cut 4” off depth and your perfect


Low bar is to squats as sumo is to deadlifts.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Now get that bar lower, stance wider and cut 4” off depth and your perfect


conjugate assed mfker lol... jk


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Low bar is to squats as sumo is to deadlifts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9


short shorts is to men what hoop ear rings are to men...... im old sorry lol


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

BTW thats a clean fkin squat TOM. well done


----------



## TomJ (Oct 12, 2021)

PZT said:


> BTW thats a clean fkin squat TOM. well done


No red lights here. When it's time to step on a platform there needs to be no question

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Low bar is to squats as sumo is to deadlifts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Not when the goal is to lift the most weight possible


PZT said:


> conjugate assed mfker lol... jk


LOL Always and Forever!


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Not when the goal is to lift the most weight possible
> 
> LOL Always and Forever!


This is true. The 125 female powerlifter I have been coaching squats so fucking low and narrow that the girl in our local area out squats her by like 50 pounds. That chick is jut at parallel and bent like a fking taco.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 13, 2021)

10/12/2021
Push Day

Feeling pretty good still with no deload, just lower tricep/elbow tendonitis, gonna just try to take a bit of a break on the elbow stress before it becomes more than just a nuisance.

Flat Bench
135x15
225x10
275x8
225x12, 9, 8, 8

Close Grip Bench
225x8
185x15, 12, 12

Dumbbell Skullcrushers
30x15, 15, 15, 15

Incline Machine Press
45x15
90x15
135x12, 12

V-Bar Pushdowns
65x15
80x12
90x12, 12


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

10/13/2021
Pull Day

Upper Back and lat focus today, No deadlift variations, just high emphasis on feeling the contraction and getting a good stretch to widen out my lats. 

My cardio for the day was a bit of posing practice, I'm convinced I need professional help now. Might track down a coach before i start my cut.



Supported T-Bar Row
45x15
90x10
135x10
180x10, 10, 10, 10

Leverage High Row
90x10, 10, 10, 8

Seated Cable Row
160x15
180x15
200x11, 10

Underhanded Cable Pulldown
70x12
60x10
50x10, 12

Cable Curl
30x15
35x15, 10

Front Double Cable Curl
15x15, 12, 12


Short Posing Video


https://imgur.com/TMIdyfK


----------



## TomJ (Oct 15, 2021)

10/14/2021
Leg day

Took it easy today. long work day, missed a meal, AND decided to try to get myworkout in before it got too late without my pre-workout meal.
Big mistake, by the end of this workout log i was completely out of gas and shaking like a leaf. Had to cut it early just to get home to eat.

Split Leg Press
90x10
135x10
180x10
225x10, 10, 10

Seated Calf Raise
90x15, 15, 15, 15

Standing Leg Curl
25x12, 12 (legpress warmup)
35x15, 15, 15 (paused at the top)

Thats it, had to stumble out of the gym. Bloodsugar and energy levels completely tanked.
Dont skip your meals boys. Finished the day about 1500 calorie's behind


----------



## PZT (Oct 15, 2021)

damn bro your upper body is full asf. mad jelly


----------



## TomJ (Oct 15, 2021)

PZT said:


> damn bro your upper body is full asf. mad jelly


Like a swollen tick lol. I feel like a water balloon after being so lean for my whole life

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 16, 2021)

10/15/2021
Push Day

Feeling pretty worn out today, thinking i might be catching a cold. feeling like I have less and less gas throughout the week. might need to re evaluate my diet and intake. 

Incline Bench
135x12
185x10
225x10, 10, 10, 10

Arnold Dumbbell Press
40x15
45x10
40x10

Lateral Dumbbell Raise
30x15, 15 
Shoulders were too pumped at this point, i only got like 2 reps on the next set and had to just drop the DB

Seated Machine Fly
170x15
190x15
205x15
220x15

Dumbbell overhead tricep extension
75x15
85x15, 15

Dumbbell Kickback
20x10, 10, 10

To Overhead Lat Raise 
15x15, 15, 15, 12

Pulled the last movement from 



they are pretty brutal but i think i like them and will incorporate them in the future as well.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 16, 2021)

How many rest days do you do a week?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 16, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> How many rest days do you do a week?


What's a rest day?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 16, 2021)

Jk. 

I do PPL*2
I take Sunday off. 

Sometimes if I feel like I need it I will take Saturday off too or take it a bit easy. 

Deload weeks at 60% effort when I feel I need them.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 19, 2021)

10/18/21
Pull Day

Getting some weird tendonitis/muscle spasms in my forearms and pec/shoulder inserts. feels weird, but that means its time to schedule a deload week. ill do my first PPL rotation (monday-wed) normal. and the second half a bit easier. Full deload week next week, whether i feel like it or not. 


Deadlift (paused as soon as it breaks the floor for 1s, then speed work to the top)
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x5
495x5, 5, 5

Wide Lat Pulldowns (1s pause at the bottom, these sets took forever) 
50x15
65x15
72.5x12
80x12
95x10

One Arm Seated Cable Rows
42.5x12
50x10, 10, 10

Straight arm Pushdowns
42.5x15
50x12, 12, 12

Cable Face Pulls
30x15
35x15, 15

Underhanded Cable Pulldowns (was supposed to be finished already, but some dime posted up on the cable stack next to me, so i had to add another exercise)
70x15, 12, 10, 10


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 19, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Underhanded Cable Pulldowns (was supposed to be finished already, but some dime posted up on the cable stack next to me, so i had to add another exercise)
> 70x15, 12, 10, 10


Way to think on your feet!


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

TomJ said:


> (was supposed to be finished already, but some dime posted up on the cable stack next to me, so i had to add another exercise)


I am neither confirming or denying I will do this on a regular basis. You spot extra ab or trap work in my routine....... im jus sayin


----------



## TomJ (Oct 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> I am neither confirming or denying I will do this on a regular basis. You spot extra ab or trap work in my routine....... im jus sayin


im convinced everyone does this. its part of the reason why all my workouts take 1.5-2h without cardio.


----------



## PZT (Oct 19, 2021)

TomJ said:


> im convinced everyone does this. its part of the reason why all my workouts take 1.5-2h without cardio.


I hate cardio cause our gym has the fkin treadmills facing away from the gym floors. other wise Id probably get in like 1 hour cardio every time I am in that bish


----------



## TomJ (Oct 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> I hate cardio cause our gym has the fkin treadmills facing away from the gym floors. other wise Id probably get in like 1 hour cardio every time I am in that bish


ours are upstairs in a loft overlooking the whole dumbbell section and a lot of the machines 
Birds eye view


----------



## TomJ (Oct 22, 2021)

10/21/21
Push Day

Missed a couple days in the log, been a busy week, next week is gonna be light on the log as well since im going to be taking a pretty serious deload. Getting some weird twinges and muscle spasms that are concerning me. So im going to play it safe and give myself real, quality rest to give my CNS, tendons, and joints a chance to fully heal. 

This was the last hard workout before I get the much deserved break, so we made it count. 

Seated Overhead press (i wanted to do standing, but my back pumps are just far too debilitating)
45x10
135x10
185x10
205x8
185x10, 10, 8
135x10

Incline Dumbbell Fly
50x15, 15, 15, 15

Dumbbell Skull Crushers
30x15, 15, 15, 15

To Overhead Lat Raise
15x15
15x11

Lateral Raise (too pumped to continue with these the overhead variant)
15x15, 15

Cable Overhead Tricep Extension
35x15, 15
42.5x15, 15

V-Bar Pushdowns
57.5x15
65x15
72.5x12


----------



## TomJ (Nov 6, 2021)

okay, been a while since i posted. Been pretty busy and distracted.

Last week 10/24-10/30 was a full deload week. I was pretty worn out and my workout quality was slipping, so i just took the full week off to relax and get some other things done. This week 10/31-11/5 I continued the deload by only going 3x this week (I had a lot to do at my house and it left me pretty drained)

I'm now feeling rested and healthy and ready to tackle next week at full speed.

To recap im on 500 test-e a week and 30mg var (10mg am, 20 preworkout) I bumped this to 20/20 and its made a world of difference. I have 2 more weeks of the var and 6 more weeks of the test, then cruising until bloodwork comes back good.

Up to about 237-241lbs

Now onto the log...

11/1/21
Leg day after deload

Back Squat (Sickening volume, i attribute these sets to the higher var dose)
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x6, 5, 1
315x8, 8, 8 

Standing Leg Curl
25x12
35x15
45x15, 15, 12

Standing Calf Raise Machine
90x 15, 15 (Arch started hurting so cut the calves early)

Single Leg Extension
110x12, 12, 12, 10

Cardio
20m on the bike at 70rpms, keeping HR at around 150





11/3/21
Push day

Flat Bench
135x12
185x10
225x10
255x8, 8, 6

Close Grip Bench
185x12, 12, 12

Lateral Dumbbell Raise
(Cheat a little to get them started, then big squeeze at the top, brutally slow negative)
30x15, 15, 15, 15

DB Incline Skullcrushers
35x15, 14, 15 (Super Slow Neg)

Seated Machine Fly
190x20, 15, 15, 15

20m on bike, around 70rpm, HR at 150


11/5/21
Pull Day

Leverage High Row
45x12
90x10
115x8
90x8, 8, 8

Seated Cable Row
160x15
180x15
200x15, 11
180x15

Seated Incline Dumbbell Curl
25x10, 12, 11, 12

Straight Arm Pushdowns
35x15
42.5x15
35x12, 11

Underhanded Cable Pulldown
70x12, 10
60x12, 12, 10


No Cardio because gas tank was way bellow E


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 6, 2021)

TomJ said:


> 10/13/2021
> Pull Day
> 
> Upper Back and lat focus today, No deadlift variations, just high emphasis on feeling the contraction and getting a good stretch to widen out my lats.
> ...


Dude. If I ever got to this level, I’d stop blasting because I’d be happy maintaining that forever. True goals.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 9, 2021)

11/8/21 Push Day
Back on the grind, feeling like i got a full tank of gas, prepared to finish off this blast strong.

Incline Bench Press
135x10
225x12
245x8, 10, 8

Seated Dumbbell Overhead Press
Usually go a little heavier on these, but i havent ever placed them immediately after incline before and decided to play it safe. 
50x10
65x12
75x12
85x8, 6

Incline Dumbbell Fly
40x15
45x15
50x15

Dumbbell Skullcrushers
I keep adding these guys in after shoulder work lately, even if im not planning a lot of tri work.  just feels good gets a nice stretch
35x15, 15, 15, 13

Cable Cross
25x15
30x15, 15, 13

Rope Pushdowns
25x15
25x9 Drop> 20x6
25x12 Drop> 20x8 Drop> 15x5


Top Seated Press Set Video


https://imgur.com/a/G4dsmiW


----------



## TomJ (Nov 10, 2021)

11/9/21
Pull Day

Deadlift
155x5
265x5
375x5
485x8, 7, 7, 5

Lat Pulldown
50x15
65x15
80x13, 12, 10, 10

Straight Arm Pushdowns
40x15
55x15, 15, 15

Cable Curl
30x15
35x15, 15, 15

-SuperSet-

Reverse Hyper
Just to get some lower back stretch in-between curl sets
BWx10, 10, 10,10

Cable Face Pull
35x15, 15, 15


Feeling extra huge today, Crazy the difference just 500 test can make. Took a little video of the lat pulldowns to see back progress, cant say im disappointed. 



https://imgur.com/a/ZRezfYT


----------



## PZT (Nov 10, 2021)

shoulders and traps looking thick


----------



## TomJ (Nov 10, 2021)

PZT said:


> shoulders and traps looking thick


Thanks brother, we are getting there. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2021)

TomJ said:


> 11/9/21
> Pull Day
> 
> Deadlift
> ...


Love the scapula mobility, your shoulders must never bother you.


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2021)

PZT said:


> shoulders and traps looking thick


Looks like he's wearing football pads under his skin!!!  🤩🤩🤩


----------



## TomJ (Nov 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Love the scapula mobility, your shoulders must never bother you.


I dislocated my left twice that crippled me for years. I do a LOT of mobility work, deadhangs, and stretches to make sure that never happens again. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Nov 10, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I dislocated my left twice that crippled me for years. I do a LOT of mobility work, deadhangs, and stretches to make sure that never happens again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I see so many people doing presses and pulldowns with their scaps locked down, all I can think is... book an appointment with your surgeon.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I see so many people doing presses and pulldowns with their scaps locked down, all I can think is... book an appointment with your surgeon.


I mean, I can't imagine even getting a good squeeze on pulldowns without that mobility

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 10, 2021)

TomJ said:


> 11/9/21
> Pull Day
> 
> Deadlift
> ...



What I want to know, is why that same dude had to walk through your video three times.


----------



## eazy (Nov 10, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> What I want to know, is why that same dude had to walk through your video three times.


he was mirin


----------



## TomJ (Nov 11, 2021)

11/10/21
Leg Day
I just cant resist the urge to go for heavy compounds instead of doing the lighterweight volume i plan to. I am week willed.

Squat
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x2
495x2 PR
405x5 Felt like my head was gonna explode, gotta check my bloodpreasure later

Standing Leg Curl
35x12, 15, 15, 15

Standing Calf Raise
90x20, 20, 20, 20

Single Leg Extension
110x15, 15, 12, 12

20m walk, 3 incline, 3 speed

Turn sound on to hear my buddy try to kill me


https://imgur.com/a/ztFI3oE


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 11, 2021)

eazy said:


> he was mirin


We all are.
Even if I ran 5x the cycles, I wouldnt get that level of big.

Killing it Tom.


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 11, 2021)

TomJ said:


> 11/10/21
> Leg Day
> I just cant resist the urge to go for heavy compounds instead of doing the lighterweight volume i plan to. I am week willed.


Not weak willed.  Just a powerlifter on the inside  

Nice PR.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 20, 2021)

Ive been pretty busy with work, building my house, and other distractions, I havent had the time i would like to keep up with this log daily. Ill still be updating it when i can, but itll likely only be once or twice a week, depending on the time i have available.

Anyway without any further ado

11/11/21
Push Day

Flat Bench
Still not comfortable enough to work with 3 plates without a spotter, so have been doing lighter work at higher and slower reps instead. 
135x10
225x10
275x10
295x8
275x10, 10
225x10, 12

Lateral Dumbbell Raise (Overhead) 
starting to like these more and more, the high ROM feels almost therapeutic for my shoulders
15x12, 12, 10

Incline Hex Press
55x15, 12, 10

Dumbbell Skullcrushers
35x15, 15, 15, 12

Seated Machine Fly
205x15
220x13, 12, 12

Cable Overhead Triceps Extension
35x20
42.5x20, 17

Lateral Machine Raise
60x10, 10, 10


----------



## TomJ (Nov 20, 2021)

11/15/21
Pull Day

Underhanded Dumbbell Row
135x15
225x12
275x8, 10
225x12, 12, 12

Lat Pulldown
65x15
72.5x12
80x8
87.5x9, 8
95x7

One Arm Seated Cable Row
42.5x12
50x12
57.5x12, 12

Seated Cable Row
160x15
175x15, 15, 14, 12

Dumbbell Curl
25x15, 12 
20x12
30x7 DROP 20x3
30x8 DROP 20x4

Cable Curl
30x15
42.5x15
50x10


----------



## TomJ (Nov 20, 2021)

11/16/21
Push Day

Seated Dumbbell Press
50x12
70x12
80x12
90x10
100x6
90x8
80x12

Dumbbell Skullcrusher
35x15, 15, 15, 12

Incline Dumbbell Fly
50x15, 15, 15, 15

Lateral Dumbbell Raise
25x15
30x15, 15

Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise
25x15
30x15, 15

Seated Machine Fly
205x15
220x15
235x12
250x12

Rope Pushdown
25x15
30x15
35x15
42.5x15, 12


----------



## TomJ (Nov 20, 2021)

11/18/21
Leg Day
MUST. NOT. SQUAT. HEAVY. EVERY. SESSION.

Hack Squat
0x8
135x5
225x5
315x5
405x8, 8, 7, 5

Calf Press
225x20, 20, 20, 20

Standing Leg Curl 
35x20
45x15, 12, 12

Single Leg Extensions
110x15, 12, 12

CNS shot, hack squats were 100% max effort on all the top sets.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 20, 2021)

11/19/21
Pull Day

Supported Bent Over Row
45x15
90x15
135x15
180x12, 12, 12, 12

Leverage High Row
45x12
90x8
70x12, 12

Wide Lat Pulldowns
60x12
70x12, 12, 11, 12

Straight Armm Cable Pushdowns 
42.5x15
50x15
57.5x15, 15, 13

Underhanded Seated Cable Row
120x15
160x14, 12, 12, 12

Front Double Cable Curl 
15x12
20x12, 12, 12


----------



## TomJ (Nov 25, 2021)

time for my semi weekly check in.

11/20/21
Push day

Overhead Press
45x10
95x10
135x12
155x10
185x6
155x12, 10, 10, 10

Close Grip Bench
Paused
135x15
185x15
225x10, 10 

Lateral Dumbbell Raise
30x15, 12, 15, 15

Dumbbell Skull Crushers
35x15
40x14, 12, 10

Front Plate Raise
45x15, 15, 15

V-Bar Pushdown
30x15
50x15, 15




11/22/21
BIGG Leg Day

Barbell Squat (first time texas bar)
135x8
225x5
315x5
405x7, 6, 5, 5, 4

Standing Leg Curl
35x15
45x15, 15, 15\

Split Leg Press
45x10
90x10
135x12
180x12, 12

Leg Extension Machine
170x15
190x15
210x15, 12

Seated Calf Raise
90x15, 15, 15, 15





11/23/21
BIG Push Day

Flat Bench 
135x10
225x12
275x10
315x5, 5, 4
225x12, 12 

Incline DB Fly
45x12
55x15, 15, 15, 15

DB Skullcrushers
35x15, 13, 12

Seated Machine Fly
205x15, 12
220x12, 12

Machine Dip
45x15
90x15
135x15, 15, 15


----------



## TomJ (Nov 25, 2021)

11/24/21 
Pull Day and Pre-Thanksgiving Physique Update

Barbell Row
135x15
225x12
315x10, 10, 7
225x12, 12

Underhanded Cable Pulldown
80x12
90x12
100x8
80x12, 10

Single Arm Pulldown
100x12
115x12
130x10, 10

Longbar Seated Cable Row
100x14
140x15
180x12, 12

Straight Arm Pushdown
42.5x15
65x15, 15, 15

Cable Face Pull
35x15
42.5x15
50x15, 15

Cable Curl 
35x15, 15, 15, 15


----------



## TomJ (Nov 25, 2021)

Physique Update before i ruin it with turkey


https://imgur.com/e08edyd




https://imgur.com/xueuL8F




https://imgur.com/LgbK3FB




https://imgur.com/87l7iwR




https://imgur.com/mNlxFNR


----------



## TomJ (Nov 25, 2021)

https://imgur.com/nhfTUS5




https://imgur.com/ILRKP7L




https://imgur.com/MdOcujk




https://imgur.com/QxpcAtG




https://imgur.com/Vxab1EF


----------



## TomJ (Nov 25, 2021)

https://imgur.com/Hxdw1qy


----------



## Trendkill (Nov 25, 2021)

Looking thick dude. Well done.


----------



## Yano (Nov 25, 2021)

Right on man nice work !


----------



## TomJ (Nov 26, 2021)

11/25/21
Pre-Turkey Leg Day

Just a quick leg day before turkey time, making room for the grub

Hack Squat
0x10
225x12
315x8
495x5
405x7, 7

Seated Leg Curl
150x15
190x10
210x10, 10, 8 

Seated Calf Raise
90x15
115x15, 15

Single Leg Extension
110x15
130x15
150x15, 15


----------



## TomJ (Nov 26, 2021)

11/26/21
Push Day

Big Push day, double PR on flat bench with a lot of extra work done

Flat Bench
135x10
225x5
315x2
335x1
365x1
385x1
365x1
335x5
225x20 AMRAP

Close Grip Bench
225x12, 12, 12, 12

Incline Dumbbell Fly
60x12
65x12, 12

DB Skullcrusher
30x15, 15, 15

Rope Pushdown
35x15
42.5x15
50x15, 15

Cable Crossover
20x12
25x15
30x15, 15

365


https://imgur.com/W4aQBGK


Sloppy, Grindy 385


https://imgur.com/CBu5Epe


----------



## TomJ (Dec 14, 2021)

Been a little slow with the updates being crazy busy with work on the road. But got some big updates to cover when I make my entry for tonight's workout. 
For the days I missed entries I'll probably just add in a little note for that day or mention a top set or pr, instead of outlining the whole session. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> https://imgur.com/nhfTUS5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m so jealous of your massive size (with clear definition/full bellies) and strength. Keep on grinding.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 14, 2021)

Jesus was my last log really 11/26? fuuuuckk
alright here it goes cliffnotes recap

11/27
Pull Day
595x3x3 Deadlift Big Rep PR

11/29
Push
225x10 seated overhead PR

11/30
Pull
Nothing notable

12/1 
Leg
Nothing notable

12/2
Push
275x6 Incline Bench PR

Took a couple days break instead of deloading to get some errands and house work done

12/7
Pull 
Matched the 595x3 DL 

12/8
Leg
405x10 Squat PR

12/9
Push
315x8x3 Flat Bench PR



Other news/Changes/Notes

1. I started experimenting with tren ace to really hammer home the end of this cycle/year as well as to access my tolerances for it for posterity. 
I figured once i started working with a coach, id likely see this compound thrown in during prep and i didnt want to be completely blindsided by how i tolerate it.  I have no immediate plans to use it again any time soon unless directed too (more on this later). 

Started at 150mg a week with daily injections, bumped it up over the subsequent weeks with the sole intention of finding my tolerance. between 150-250 i felt great with really no sides, 300 started sweating a bit at night, upped to 400 last week and feel this is as far as i go with the experiment. sleep started suffering at this dose with a ton of sweating, not fun. 
Never got the cough. 

2. my current cycle was 16 weeks, slated to end next weekend. I go in for bloodwork this week, and if everything looks reasonable ill add on the last week to close out the year strong, Ive made really really good progress so far and want to finish strong. this also would make things time out well for the following point. 

3. I will start working with my new prep coach January 1st. 
This will be my first time working with a coach in this sport. 
After doing all my own diet and programming for the last 10 years, its going to be hard to really hand over the reigns, but given the whole goal here is to get ready for my first show, something i have zero experience in, im going to fully commit and comply with whatever programming he gives. 

We've spoken a good deal about what the plan is, and he thinks I could be very competitive right out of the gate, so no need to test the water, we are going to be coming out of the gate swinging. which means this prep is going to be a bit more serious than the idea I originally had rattling around in my head.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 15, 2021)

Now Back to your regularly scheduled programming

12/14
Push Day

Flat Bench
135x10
225x10
275x10
315x8, 7, 7

Close Grip Bench
225x15, 12, 8

Seated Dumbbell OHP
70x12
80x11, 9

Lateral Raise
30x15, 15, 12

Machine Fly
205x15
220x15, 15, 13

Rope Pushdown
30x15
35x15, 12, 12

Lateral Machine Raise
70x15
80x12, 10


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 15, 2021)

What is the date of the contest you'll be prepping for?


----------



## TomJ (Dec 15, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> What is the date of the contest you'll be prepping for?


Haven't settled on a date yet. Once the new year hits and I start dieting we are going to pick a show based on how easily I lean out. 

Going to be up to my coach. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 15, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Jesus was my last log really 11/26? fuuuuckk
> alright here it goes cliffnotes recap
> 
> 11/27
> ...


Those deadlifts are INSANE!!!!

You’ve got so much size and shape, as much as I’d like to see you blow up more. Your cut will be bonkers, no time at all you’re going to be a real threat on stage!


----------



## TomJ (Dec 15, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Those deadlifts are INSANE!!!!
> 
> You’ve got so much size and shape, as much as I’d like to see you blow up more. Your cut will be bonkers, no time at all you’re going to be a real threat on stage!


Thanks bro, 
Here's to hoping. Going to go into it with the same intent and effort I've been going into the lifting. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Dec 21, 2021)

Got my end of cycle bloods drawn today, cant wait to see how fucked up ive made myself.

after playing with the tren a all the way to 400mg for the last few weeks, im pretty sure the psych sides dont hit me, if anything i feel LESS paranoid and whatnot. So far at 400mg a week i just get a bit sweaty at night but not really enough to truly interrupt my sleep. All in all id say this little tolerance experiment was a success and the information will come in handy later.
Not to mention that shit is magic, Ive INCREASED my calories an additional 200 per day, the scale is still moving upwards, and ive leaned out considerably, without changing my training or cardio at all.
I can see why its so popular, but the stuff still makes me nervous, going to try and avoid it.

Last friday I took a competitor chick ive been talking to through a leg day date, I didnt write down the workout. We went for a post workout meal after and got drinks, ended up spending the night at her place but didnt get any sleep, naturally, so i skipped Saturdays session. 

Bonus Video and Physique from last week

595x5 DL Rep PR


https://imgur.com/R8JhJsS


Basic Mirror Selfie


https://imgur.com/vN0xatb


----------



## TomJ (Dec 21, 2021)

New week gotta come at it strong
12/20
Push Day
Pecs a bit tight and tender as they were my latest injection site addition and the virgin muscle is real. So todays workout was almost entirely shoulder focused.

Seated BB Overhead
45x10
135x10
185x8
205x8
225x7, 4
185x8, 8, 8

DB Skullcrusher
35x15, 15, 15

Lateral DB Raise (agonizingly slow neg)
330x10, 15, 15, 10

Rear Delt Raise
30x15, 15, 15

Overhead DB Triceps Extension 
75x15
85x12, 10, 10

Lateral Machine Raise
70x15, 15, 10, 10

Rope Pushdown
35x15, 8
30x12, 10
25x10


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 21, 2021)

Looking great dude. Good to hear your experience with Tren. I really want to try it one of these days.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 21, 2021)

12/21/21
End of cycle bloodwork came back. 
Last shot was Sunday bloods were drawn Monday morning 12/20. 

All in all I'm pretty happy to see my liver and creatinine has stayed pretty close to my numbers at the start of my cycle. 

Prolactin within range still despite playing with the tren at various dosages for the last couple weeks. 

Estradiol is not really a concern, I dose 12.5mg asin E3D and it keeps everything feeling great for me and I was still experimenting with the 400 tren at the time of the blood draw, so since I didn't get the high sensitivity test, the tren is going to inflate this anyway. 


Cholesterol is a bit of a concern, since it's the end of my first cycle I'm not sure how bad these numbers really are, but are pretty far out of range. 
I haven't been consistent with my fish oil and I don't believe I've had fish a single time the entire cycle, so I need to be stricter with my supplementation routine. 

While I'm on this cruise I'm going to be back on my fish oil regiment, starting back up with my cardio, and going to add cardarine in to see if I can fast track cleaning up that cholesterol. I believe @Send0 had said that worked well for him, would like to know more. 

Any insight is greatly appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2021)

12/21/20
Pull day

Some heavy ass rows and shit

315x8 or some shit


https://imgur.com/1fHB5dX



Barbell Row
135x15
225x10
315x8, 10, 8
225x15, 10

Underhanded cable pulldown
90x10, 10, 8, 9
70x12

One Arm Seated Cable Row
42.5x15
50x15, 15
57.5x15

Straight arm Pushdown
42.5x15
50x14, 13

Cable Curl
35x15
50x15, 15, 15

Front Double Cable Curl
15x15, 15
20x15
25x12


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2021)

12/22/21
Leg Day

Beat the balls off my quads, everything today was low foot position in a narrow stance and super slow negatives. trying to brute force my quads to catch up

Hack Squat
Super Slow on the negative ATG, less weight than normal
0x12
225x10
315x10
405x8
495x5
405x8, 8
225x10

Standing Leg Curl
25x15
50x10, 12
60x12, 12, 10

Belt Squat
90x12
135x10, 10, 10

Seated Calf Raise
90x20, 16, 10, 15

Leg Extension 
Every single rep had a 1s hold at the top, had a partner help keep me honest
170x15, 15, 12


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2021)

Do you always use body English on rows, or just when they are heavy like in the video?


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Do you always use body English on rows, or just when they are heavy like in the video?


only on the really heavy, later sets after im pretty burnt, i feel the best response with a bit of movement and really squeezing at the top and fighting it on the way down. If im doing underhanded its the exact opposite for me, stiff as a statue on underhanded.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2021)

TomJ said:


> only on the really heavy, later sets after im pretty burnt, i feel the best response with a bit of movement and really squeezing at the top and fighting it on the way down. If im doing underhanded its the exact opposite for me, stiff as a statue on underhanded.


Thanks for the tip. I'll remember this with my top.heavy sets.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll remember this with my top.heavy sets.


i Think this is a personal experience thing.
this is just what works for me.
 I wouldnt program it like this unless they were really trying to push the deadlifts. since ive found that really heavy rows are what helped the top end of my deadlifts.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2021)

TomJ said:


> 12/21/20
> Pull day
> 
> Some heavy ass rows and shit
> ...




oh btw the guy behind me in this video is a classic physique pro


----------



## Send0 (Dec 23, 2021)

TomJ said:


> oh btw the guy behind me in this video is a classic physique pro


Very cool!


----------



## TomJ (Dec 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Very cool!


yeah, to the best of my knowledge i believe hes the only pro male at the gym currently, similar height as me so its cool having a point of reference on my own physique and progress.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 24, 2021)

12/23/21
Cycle ended on sunday, dont know if i mentioned that in another post. plan now is to cruise at least 8 weeks and then start back up once bloodwork looks good. 


Started the interview and call with my coach just to touch base, go over the plan and to learn my training history, experience, and style. 

all good stuff, really excited. He didnt believe that im only 1 test cycle in, and was in shock that i was actually already going and getting my bloodwork done myself. Apparently hew has to basically drag some of his other clients to get theirs done. So that was a good confidence and ego boost. 

Im gonna have a complete plan after the holidays, but the gist is going to be 4 weeks of clean out to get my gut health and digestion on the right track (which i needed to do anyway, the bulking diet has been wrecking me) then start pulling back the calories a tiny bit to gauge how easily i lean out. 

He is in agreement with my plan on cruising for the next 8 then checking BW before we dive in.

he said we should have a really good idea what show/date ill be shooting for by the time we are done the cleanout. 


exciting stuff, things are moving forward.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> 12/23/21
> Cycle ended on sunday, dont know if i mentioned that in another post. plan now is to cruise at least 8 weeks and then start back up once bloodwork looks good.
> 
> 
> ...


Interested to hear about the 4 week clean out.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Interested to hear about the 4 week clean out.


just switching up the diet. food choices and such.
Same calories, roughly same macros as my maintenance, just focused around getting my digestion and gut health on track. Ive been having some pretty shitty acid reflux for a good bit. 

going from my "eat literally whatever, just hit my target" to an actual calculated diet plan. Keeping in mind that ive been bulking aggressively in this manor for 12 months straight now. 

to be honest i really dont know what to expect in that regard, but it just sounds to me like starting the "diet" without actually changing the calories.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> just switching up the diet. food choices and such.
> Same calories, roughly same macros as my maintenance, just focused around getting my digestion and gut health on track. Ive been having some pretty shitty acid reflux for a good bit.
> 
> going from my "eat literally whatever, just hit my target" to an actual calculated diet plan. Keeping in mind that ive been bulking aggressively in this manor for 12 months straight now.
> ...


Ah, I was thinking it was something special to improve insulin sensitivity and beneficial gut micro biome.. or something like that.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Ah, I was thinking it was something special to improve insulin sensitivity and beneficial gut micro biome.. or something like that.


I mean it sounds a lot like that too, we didnt go over it in detail because this was more of an introduction/meet and greet. i guess ill know more when i get the plan. he harped on gut health off and on so it sounds like its a focus point for him.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I mean it sounds a lot like that too, we didnt go over it in detail because this was more of an introduction/meet and greet. i guess ill know more when i get the plan. he harped on gut health off and on so it sounds like its a focus point for him.


If it ends up having aspects of things like that, then report back if you don't mind? That kind of thing interests me.


----------



## TomJ (Dec 24, 2021)

Send0 said:


> If it ends up having aspects of things like that, then report back if you don't mind? That kind of thing interests me.


me as well, I plan on including as much as i can throughout the process. Obviously within good taste to not just share his whole plan publicly


----------



## Send0 (Dec 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> me as well, I plan on including as much as i can throughout the process. Obviously within good taste to not just share his whole plan publicly


Definitely agreed on not sharing his entire plan. Any nuggets you can drop to us plebes is appreciated.

Look forward to seeing your updates with the coach involved.


----------



## Tisatix (Dec 24, 2021)

TomJ said:


> me as well, I plan on including as much as i can throughout the process. Obviously within good taste to not just share his whole plan publicly



Respect for that. You’ve made incredible progress here


----------



## Btcowboy (Dec 24, 2021)

In for the updates..


----------



## TomJ (Dec 28, 2021)

Just got my plan for the first 4 weeks. 

Basically just super super low fodmap. 
Crazy high emphasis on gut sups. Apple cider vinegar, probiotics, ect ect. Nothing out of the ordinary just very simple highly digestible meals. 

Looking over the meal plan it's very low fat in general, very simple meals, and all fast digesting with high emphasis on fluids and gut sups. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Dec 28, 2021)

He's also got me switching to bro splits. 

I'm not happy about it, but I paid for his services, so I'm gonna roll with whatever he's got and see how it goes. 

I still think brosplits are the objectively one of the worst training methods for muscle growth. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jan 6, 2022)

So far diet is pretty good and training actually doesnt feel too bad. Its bro splits, but for most body parts there is SOME extra work on the off days to keep it still almost hitting twice a week. 

I am HEMORAGING weight. 
227.8 this morning. 
Most of this is definitely water and bloating coming off from my cycle, but god damn 13 lbs in 2 weeks? even with me cruising? its falling off me fast as fuck. 
Although the scale moving in a free fall, i LOOK good, maybe even a bit more muscle. 

Since im on my coaches training program ill probably limit my training and lifting details just because its more of a hassle than when i just have my own programmed training to jot down. not to mention i dont get to do any of the heavy compounds on his program, so its less fun to even track. 


So for a while this thread will be mostly physique, training, diet, and supplementation logging

Physique update and 1 year summary coming soon.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 6, 2022)

Bummer about no heavy compound lifts.  I couldn't handle that.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Bummer about no heavy compound lifts. I couldn't handle that.


I mean it's all for a good cause. I really was pushing it with trying to train like a powerlifter and a bodybuilder at the same time. 
Gonna give this new challenge the same focus and dedication I did when I was just trying to be strong. 
A couple months off that heavy loading will probably do me joints some good anyway.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jan 6, 2022)

okay physique time
my full 1 year progress


----------



## TomJ (Jan 6, 2022)

Spoiler: The rest of the physique


----------



## TomJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Switching my cruise protocol to 125mg test cyp a week with 2.5mg MENT ED just for fun. 


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 10, 2022)

Big improvements all over but damn man, the thickness in your back is what jumps out the most to me.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Big improvements all over but damn man, the thickness in your back is what jumps out the most to me.


Yeah thanks man.  my back is probably the most improved overall.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jan 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Switching my cruise protocol to 125mg test cyp a week with 2.5mg MENT ED just for fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Okay, I'm a big fan of the ment. 200mg cruise had me feeling pretty decent but maybe a bit flat throughout the day (possibly just low estrogen since I ran my AI out a bit longer after dropping the dose) 

But a week of 2.5mg ED and 125mg test a week has me feeling awesome. My workouts and recovery obviously aren't quite as good as 500 test was, but day to day QoL feeling is the same or better. 

Pretty sure this will be my default cruise protocol in the future as long as I continue to not mind daily shots. 

Getting bloodwork next weekend to see how im recovering from my blast and to see where this cruise protocol puts me at. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jan 18, 2022)

In other news, I'm 5 weeks off my blast. 
Weight this morning was 231.6 

I don't feel like I lost a single pound of the muscle I gained from my blast, just the 8lbs or so of fat/water I peeled off in the first 2 weeks into my cruise. Lifts are all still making progress and physique is continuing to look better and better. 

Feeling really good in general. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jan 27, 2022)

bloodwork this weekend, if everything is reasonable im back on in 2 more weeks.

also finally got my mealplan dialed in so i stop dropping weight so fast

Coach wants to do 600 test 400npp and try to catch up what I'm lagging and build a bit more while we still can over this offseason, pushing hard.
Since my last cycle was pretty mild and my health markers were reasonable (besides the lipids) he wants to push now so we can take a good long break off before its time to start prep.

with that im sending samples of the NPP i have on hand to jano so hopefully i have the results from Jano by the time im ready to step on the gas.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 8, 2022)

got bloodwork back. 

All right on the money except for cholesterol being very slightly out of range. Coach isnt concerned so today is day one of the new blast. 
700 test 300 npp. 

Time to get big, calories going up, training going up


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 8, 2022)

TomJ said:


> got bloodwork back.
> 
> All right on the money except for cholesterol being very slightly out of range. Coach isnt concerned so today is day one of the new blast.
> 700 test 300 npp.
> ...


What's the goal end weight for this cycle?


----------



## TomJ (Feb 8, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> What's the goal end weight for this cycle?


I'm 232 right now and 230 is the cut off for my height in classic physique. 

So really as much as I can get, I won't be filling out to my weight limit this year I don't think. 

Still a lot of room to grow

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 8, 2022)

This should be fun to follow.  Get after it.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 9, 2022)

Definitely subbed, i feel silly only just now reading your log.

You're much improved but you already know that.

I hardly recognize the "before" guy as compared to what you look like now.

Definitely want to hear what NPP and Test does for you.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 9, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Definitely subbed, i feel silly only just now reading your log.
> 
> You're much improved but you already know that.
> 
> ...


thanks for the kind words and encouragement brother!


----------



## TomJ (Feb 9, 2022)

Most recent check in. 
Feeling really good about the progress. This will serve as the pre-blast reference for after I'm done this npp cycle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Feb 14, 2022)

233 this checkin, finally dialed the calories in and this is the first week we haven't changed the diet at all. training will probably change in the coming weeks once im fully in on the cycle. Goal for the bulk/offseason is AT LEAST 1.5 inches on my legs. 

Lots of work to do


----------



## TomJ (Feb 18, 2022)

My current weekly Diet as of 2/18 Offseason

High Days (hamstring, quad, and back days)

Meal 1
• 16oz egg whites or 50g whey
• 105g oatmeal measured dry
• 90g banana
• 85g pineapple

Meal 2
• 8oz chicken breast
• 320g white rice

Meal 3
• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 320g white rice

Meal 4 ((Preworkout)
• 50g whey or 8oz chicken
• 105g cream of rice or 7.5 rice
cakes or 300g white rice
• 25g raw honey

Immediate before workout
• 2 rice krispy treats (17g carb
each)

Meal 5 (post workout)
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 360g white rice or 118g fruity/coco pebbles
• 160g pineapple or blueberries

Meal 6
• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites
• 16g almond butter


----------



## TomJ (Feb 18, 2022)

My current weekly Diet as of 2/18 Offseason

Low Days (chest/tris, shoulder days)

Meal 1
• 12oz egg whites or 35g whey
• 2 whole eggs
• 75g oatmeal measured dry
• 20g almond butter

Meal 2
• 8oz chicken breast
• 70g avocado/ guac or 10g avocado oil (oil measured onto food after cooking)
• 75g green veggies

Meal 3
• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 14g extra virgin olive oil (oil measured onto food after cooking)
• 175g white rice

Meal 4 (Preworkout)
• 50g whey
• 105g cream of rice or 7.5 rice cakes or 300g white rice
• 25g raw honey

Meal 5 (Postworkout)
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 360g white rice or 118g fruity/coco pebbles
• 160g pineapple or blueberries

Meal 6
• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites
• 30g almond butter


----------



## TomJ (Feb 18, 2022)

My current weekly Diet as of 2/18 Offseason

Off Days 

Meal 1
• 14oz egg whites or 40g whey
• 1 whole eggs
• 80g oatmeal measured dry
• 14g almond butter

Meal 2
• 8oz chicken breast
• 70g avocado/ guac or 10g avocado oil (oil measured onto food after cooking)
• 75g green veggies

Meal 3
• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 12g extra virgin olive oil (oil measured onto food after cooking)
• 250g white rice

Meal 4
• 50g whey or 8oz chicken
• 90g cream of rice or 250g white rice

Meal 5
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 250g white rice

Meal 6
• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites
• 16g almond butter


----------



## TomJ (Feb 18, 2022)

Boring, simple, effective. 

Feeling great throughout the day and the big pre workout meal really does make a difference


----------



## TomJ (Mar 1, 2022)

hit a little speed bump in my progress and training. 

I had a bit of an emotional crisis early last week thats made eating basically impossible and training, despite being a place that ive historically used to shut shit out and get out of my head, very difficult. 

that all started Wednesday morning, culminating in having to just disappear down the shore and spend some time really by myself getting my mind right. ive slept maybe like 20 hours total since then and have only started being able to get down any more than the absolute minimum food yesterday evening. 

Long way up from the bottom


----------



## PZT (Mar 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> hit a little speed bump in my progress and training.
> 
> I had a bit of an emotional crisis early last week thats made eating basically impossible and training, despite being a place that ive historically used to shut shit out and get out of my head, very difficult.
> 
> ...


right there with you bubba. I try to tell myself that my best life is ahead of me and I will have more bad days as well. Stay strong my firend!


----------



## TomJ (Mar 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> right there with you bubba. I try to tell myself that my best life is ahead of me and I will have more bad days as well. Stay strong my firend!


yeah brother, heartbreak is a real cold bitch


----------



## TomJ (Mar 2, 2022)

Actually got in to train yesterday.

was a back day, nothing fancy, didnt follow my program, just did some comfort movements and a bit of some pump stuff. Felt good to be able to just shut it down for a little bit. 

still couldnt really drag up the motivation to go for too long, but gotta force it.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Actually got in to train yesterday.
> 
> was a back day, nothing fancy, didnt follow my program, just did some comfort movements and a bit of some pump stuff. Felt good to be able to just shut it down for a little bit.
> 
> still couldnt really drag up the motivation to go for too long, but gotta force i


A minor set back bud youll come back better and stronger.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 14, 2022)

Weighed in at 224.7 today, about 10 lbs down over the last 3 weeks. 
Getting back started today, time to get back to work.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 14, 2022)

Also adding back in my NPP and test. 
back up to 750 test and 350 npp.


----------



## TomJ (Apr 6, 2022)

been a while since I updated this.
We are back on track weighing in at 233 as of Mondays check in.

Physique is plugging along and making the right progress where we need too.
My 3 weeks off track, with my minimal training and very little eating doesnt seem to have effected my overall muscle or fullness, but did let me peel off a few pounds of fat, meaning im actually leaner now than before. despite being on more calories, and deeper into off season.

Training routine is done by my coach and is changed every 4 weeks or so, so far nothing crazy besides my quad days.  The squats at the end are brutal. the top set on hack is to absolute failure, leg press is to failure, and the extensions are damn near to failure. 



> b. Seated hamstring curl
> 3x12 with a 3 second negative
> 
> c. Hack squats or machine squats (back against pad)
> ...


----------



## TomJ (Apr 6, 2022)

My middle set from squats, big emphasis on feeling the quads and slowly controlling the negatives. Easier said then done at the end of a full quad day.



https://imgur.com/a/fpRgAWV


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 6, 2022)

Making 315 look like 135. Nice work dude


----------



## TomJ (Apr 6, 2022)

Bonus clip from shoulder day

225x8 seated overhead


https://imgur.com/a/5cLCtwN


----------



## TomJ (Apr 11, 2022)

Started mt2 on Thursday. 
500mcg a day, planning on tanning 2-3 times a week. 

Not experiencing any of the sides I've read about. No nausea, no flushing, no enhanced libido (that being said no compounds have noticably impacted my already sky high sex drive besides tren) 

First tanning session on this Tuesday, fortunately with my weekly check ins I have convenient photos in identical lighting to compare with as I get darker. 

Ideally my plan is to get a jump on my base tan before the summer as well as to have a good tan already in place by the time my show rolls around to hopefully eliminate the need for so many ugly layers of spray tan. 


Picked up a membership at a more mainstream gym in my area for a change of scenery on my less serious training days and to take advantage of their sauna and tanning. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Apr 14, 2022)

First tanning session after loading the mt2 

Wanted to get in earlier but this was my first chance, gonna go to my alternate gym on my rest days and chest days, Maybe shoulders too, to take advantage of the tanning and sauna. 

Shits definitely working because I have freckles popping up all over the place. 

Since I don't have any sides from it at all I'm gonna keep going with the 500mcg a day for now.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Apr 15, 2022)

Some back work









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GymRat97 (Apr 15, 2022)

Looking thick man. You're going to great once you finish mt2/tanning.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Some back work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking excellent sir. Thank you for shitting on me and reminding me I am smol boi 😂


----------



## TomJ (Apr 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Looking excellent sir. Thank you for shitting on me and reminding me I am smol boi


And I still have room for like 20 more lbs of muscle before I hit my weight cap  

I'm gonna be dwarfed when I get on stage

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> And I still have room for like 20 more lbs of muscle before I hit my weight cap
> 
> I'm gonna be dwarfed when I get on stage
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


What are you planning to compete in ?


----------



## TomJ (Apr 15, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> What are you planning to compete in ?


I'm competing in classic and physique for my first show this October. 
But classic will be my main division, going to do physique as well this time around just for fun

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I'm competing in classic and physique for my first show this October.
> But classic will be my main division, going to do physique as well this time around just for fun
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Good for you buddy I wish you nothing but success 👊


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 15, 2022)

Back is lookin good man.  Powerful as it should be.


----------



## TomJ (Apr 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Back is lookin good man. Powerful as it should be.


Hopefully it's not just for show, I signed up for a PL meet that my unit holds to get out of work for the day. 
I haven't done any serious weight since December, I imagine I'm gonna feel a bit rusty.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisatix (Apr 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Some back work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking amazing man . Insane amount of size gained while keeping lean. 3D as Fuark

You’ll be competing correct?


----------



## TomJ (Apr 15, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> looking amazing man . Insane amount of size gained while keeping lean. 3D as Fuark
> 
> You’ll be competing correct?


Yeah, in October, full off-season right now

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Hopefully it's not just for show, I signed up for a PL meet that my unit holds to get out of work for the day.
> I haven't done any serious weight since December, I imagine I'm gonna feel a bit rusty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Sweet!  When’s the meet?


----------



## TomJ (Apr 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Sweet! When’s the meet?


End of may

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Apr 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> End of may
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Sleeves?  Wraps?  Single Ply....... Multi Ply????? 🤯


----------



## TomJ (Apr 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Sleeves? Wraps? Single Ply....... Multi Ply?????


It's just a for fun event on my base. 
Sleeves only


I gotta practice my hook grip and make sure I still have the grip to rip 600+
Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Apr 18, 2022)

234.7 this morning checkin

Checkin photos/mt2 progress photos attached. 

Been tanning exactly one time since starting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Apr 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 234.7 this morning checkin
> 
> Checkin photos/mt2 progress photos attached.
> 
> ...


🚨  .... Drivers license, registration and proof of insurance ... Let me see your eyes 🔦 .... you had anything to drink or uh ... smoke tonight son ?


----------



## TomJ (Apr 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> .... Drivers license, registration and proof of insurance ... Let me see your eyes  .... you had anything to drink or uh ... smoke tonight son ?


These photos are the very first thing I do after rolling out of bed  
Still half a sleep

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Apr 19, 2022)

One 9 minute tanning session on 500mcg a day of mt2

I'd say the stuff works pretty damn well. Gonna have to lower the dose soon 






Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Apr 21, 2022)

Some more training videos from leg day

Adding plates and adding inches to the wheels, hoping to have a set like @BRICKS one day.

Want to grow your legs, youre gonna have to man up and move some weight, some soft ass leg extensions arent gonna cut it.



https://imgur.com/a/hnahoiy



I have to take these to absolute failure every week, gotta have a bro handy to spot you that will make you really work for it. 



https://imgur.com/tgd6lZ6


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Some more training videos from leg day
> 
> Adding plates and adding inches to the wheels, hoping to have a set like @BRICKS one day.
> 
> ...


Bellmawr ahh. Come down the shore I'll get them legs right 💪💪


----------



## TomJ (Apr 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Bellmawr ahh. Come down the shore I'll get them legs right 💪💪


another jersey boy?

eht?


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> another jersey boy?
> 
> eht?


That gym is great. Wildwood is the best of the bunch tho. I live in ocean city


----------



## TomJ (Apr 21, 2022)

wildwood is such a shithole lol, Chris hasnt fixed or added new shit to that place in a decade. all the machines and cables are mangled lol

My family has a house in west wildwood that i spend most of my summer working remote from. That gym is a 1 mile walk for me.


----------



## TomJ (Apr 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> That gym is great. Wildwood is the best of the bunch tho. I live in ocean city


small world brother


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Apr 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Some more training videos from leg day
> 
> Adding plates and adding inches to the wheels, hoping to have a set like @BRICKS one day.
> 
> ...


Insane dude, nice work.


----------



## Achillesking (Apr 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> wildwood is such a shithole lol, Chris hasnt fixed or added new shit to that place in a decade. all the machines and cables are mangled lol
> 
> My family has a house in west wildwood that i spend most of my summer working remote from. That gym is a 1 mile walk for me.


Yea but that's why I like it lol. I also like wildwood boardwalk the best too lol


----------



## TomJ (Apr 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yea but that's why I like it lol. I also like wildwood boardwalk the best too lol


yeah it does have that vintage feel for sure.


----------



## TomJ (May 2, 2022)

Cut the npp 2 weeks early and just going to run the test for the rest of the off-season. I suspected the npp was why I wasn't feeling great in general and causing my sexual issues. 

4 days later feel like a million bucks and all problems are gone, nice learning experience, but I probably won't be using nandrolone again. 

I also didn't feel like I got a lot from it, progress has been slower then I'd like when considering my training intensity and how dialed my diet is. 

5/9 I drop down to a high cruise dose pending bloodwork and will run that until 6/13 weeks out. 

At 6/13 through 16 weeks out I start 750 sust a week, 75 primo ed. 
After, Tren, mast, proviron, and winstrol will get added at various points throughout the prep, but haven't settled on doses or dates for starting them yet. 


This will end up being a long time on or at a high cruise dose, after my show is done I'll be taking 6 months at true trt or completely off to give my system a good long time to recover. 

With the off season - show day I would have been on for about 8 months. This wasn't the original plan, but bloodwork keeps coming back good, blood pressure is staying good, so me and my coach have opted to really push it for as long as my bloodwork keeps coming back clean. 
Regardless of bloodwork, after the show will be some good, long downtime.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (May 2, 2022)

Also picked up a few kits and added 2iu of gh a day. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (May 3, 2022)

Been a while since i added some training info to this log. 

Figured ill throw in my quad workout from last night, this is the routine ive been following last 4-5 weeks to bring my quads up (by far my weakest body part). 

5/2/22
Leg Day (Quads) 

Adductor machine warmup
3x15

Seated leg curl warmup
(3 second negatives)
150x12, 12, 12

Hack Squat
(3 second negatives, atg) 
135x15 (warmup)
315x8  (Build up set)
495x8  (BU set)
585x10 (Top Set, last rep as slow as it has to be to reach complete failure, someone needs to help you here)
315x15 (Back off set)

Elite FTS Split Leg Press
(each leg, low foot pos slightly wider than shoulder width, 3 second negatives)
315x12, 12, 12

Leg Extension
(1 second hold and squeeze at the top, 4 second negatives)
150x12, 12, 12

Prefatique Back Squats
(slow and controlled negative to depth)
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x7



This workout is torture on the quads but is actually my favorite training day. Lots of big mover lifts that i can really sink my teeth into. I havent been doing many of my workouts in this log since ive switched to strict bodybuilding splits since they are typically super boring. But i guess its important to include the boring stuff.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 3, 2022)

Nice workout.


----------



## TomJ (May 12, 2022)

MT2 Progress, Got about as dark as I care to. 
Already regularly having people ask what ethnicity I am, or if i just competed. 


before


https://imgur.com/J5IuVxR



After


https://imgur.com/tk48xsX




https://imgur.com/2Ckgp21




https://imgur.com/sguqS5S


----------



## Trendkill (May 12, 2022)

I can see the quad improvement.  You definitely look a few shades darker lol.


----------



## Yano (May 12, 2022)

Nice work man , fucking unit !


----------



## TomJ (May 22, 2022)

My base had it's first annual powerlifting competition this weekend. 

I totalled 1565
Squat 535
Bench 395
Deadlift 635

All are technically PRs but really only the bench is a true new 1RM PR. The squat and deadlift were both very comfortable weights for me as I didn't want to risk injury before my prep starts in mid June. 


Was a lot of fun, the base commander ordered a show of force from two of our jets (my base is an F16 fighter wing) right over the competition. 

The whole event was held outside, and it was hot as fuck with no clouds. 


Pictures and videos to come if I can get my hands on them from the photographer 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (May 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> My base had it's first annual powerlifting competition this weekend.
> 
> I totalled 1565
> Squat 535
> ...


Good lifts!!! I worked out at your home gym this past week


----------



## TomJ (May 22, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Good lifts!!! I worked out at your home gym this past week


Good shit man, shame I missed you. 

This week has been an off week for me, so I wasn't in at all. 

Seems like half this forum has been to that gym at some point

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 22, 2022)

Nice man! Congrats!


----------



## Yano (May 22, 2022)

Thats great man nice lifts !!


----------



## Achillesking (May 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Good shit man, shame I missed you.
> 
> This week has been an off week for me, so I wasn't in at all.
> 
> ...


I had some business in cherry hill so I figured I shoot over before I hit the road. Next time I'm up that way I'll pm you you can teach me stuff! Congrats on the lifts buddy


----------



## TomJ (May 22, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I had some business in cherry hill so I figured I shoot over before I hit the road. Next time I'm up that way I'll pm you you can teach me stuff! Congrats on the lifts buddy


Man fuck that, you gotta teach me how to bench like a man

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (May 23, 2022)

Love to see people on the platform. I’d be willing to bet you had a lot more in the tank on the deadlift.


----------



## TomJ (May 23, 2022)

I had a ton more on the squat and the deadlift, but I didn't want to risk hurting myself after preparing for this show for so long. 

I honestly think a true 1rm for squat would be close to 6 plates and close to 7 for deadlift 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (May 23, 2022)

Only video I have so far is my last squat attempt at 535






Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Only video I have so far is my last squat attempt at 535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strong squat 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Send0 (May 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Only video I have so far is my last squat attempt at 535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knocked it out like it was nothing.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 23, 2022)

@TomJ sent you a PM.

Nice Lift.


----------



## Achillesking (May 23, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @TomJ sent you a PM.
> 
> Nice Lift.


Gay


----------



## PZT (May 23, 2022)

Dick In the dirt depth.


----------



## TomJ (May 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> Dick In the dirt depth.


Always, no sissy bitch squats here

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (May 24, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Always, no sissy bitch squats here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Looks like you were excited on the unrack


----------



## TomJ (May 24, 2022)

Who else you know that takes 535 lbs this deep?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (May 24, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Who else you know that takes 535 lbs this deep?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insane bro, kind of surprised you didn't have a rectal prolapse on the way back up.


----------



## PZT (May 24, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Who else you know that takes 535 lbs this deep?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ole Dirt Dickler that’s who!


----------



## TeddyBear (May 29, 2022)

Y’all, Tom and his girl are too hot to handle. He’s found that perfect balance of jacked. Had to put him on blast. Saw a post


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Insane bro, kind of surprised you didn't have a rectal prolapse on the way back up.


Sarge pushed it back in for him. 🤣


Badasss lift dude.


----------



## TomJ (May 29, 2022)

TeddyBear said:


> Y’all, Tom and his girl are too hot to handle. He’s found that perfect balance of jacked. Had to put him on blast. Saw a post








Since cat is out of the bag lol

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (May 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Since cat is out of the bag lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


But that dog... can we get some more pics of that sweet doggie butthole? 😍


----------



## TomJ (May 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> But that dog... can we get some more pics of that sweet doggie butthole?


Ask and your shall receive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (May 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Since cat is out of the bag lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Bet she loves the traps yo


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

PZT said:


> Bet she loves the traps yo


Lol, yeah those traps are popping. Sounds like @TomJ is getting plenty of tail from this one. Can I live vicariously through you @TomJ?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Only video I have so far is my last squat attempt at 535
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy fuck you made that look easy


----------



## Dex (May 29, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Who else you know that takes 535 lbs this deep?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't count...everybody knows that weights are lighter in the sun. lol


----------



## lifter6973 (May 29, 2022)

Dex said:


> Doesn't count...everybody knows that weights are lighter in the sun. lol


LOL, how do we know those aren't fake weights?????


----------



## TomJ (Jun 6, 2022)

final checkins before prep this morning. 
meal plan adjustments for the start of prep as well as getting the PED stack plan and totals. 

im definitely gonna need a really long break after all this, fortunately bloodwork is still flawless

16 weeks
• 250mg test sust mon/wed/fri
• 75mg primobolan ED
• 25mg aromasin mon/thurs
• 20mg nolvadex EOD

8 weeks out
• 250mg test sust EOD
• 100mg tren ace EOD
• 100mg masteron prop EOD
• 50mg proviron ED
• 20mg nolvadex oral ED
• 25mg aromasin EOD
• Clenbuterol oral before fasted cardio- 40-80mcg

6 weeks outs
• 250mg test sust EOD
• 100mg tren ace EOD
• 100mg masteron prop EOD
• 50mg winstrol oral ED
• 100mg proviron ED
• 20mg nolvadex oral ED
• 25mg aromasin EOD

4 weeks out
• 125mg test sust EOD
• 125mg tren ace EOD
• 125mg masteron prop EOD
• 100mg winstrol oral ED
• 100mg proviron ED
• 20mg nolvadex oral ED
• 25mg aromasin EOD – possible bump to ED
• Clenbuterol oral before fasted cardio- 80mcg

3 weeks out
• 125mg test sust EOD
• 50mg tren ace ED
• 75mg masteron prop ED
• 100mg winstrol oral ED
• 100mg proviron ED
• 20mg nolvadex oral ED
• 25mg aromasin ED
• Clenbuterol oral before fasted cardio- 80mcg

2 weeks out
• 125mg test sust EOD – TENATIVE CUT during final week
• 50mg tren ace ED (removed 2-3 days out)
• 75mg masteron prop ED (removed 2-3 days out)
• 100mg winstrol oral ED
• 100mg proviron ED
• 20mg nolvadex oral ED
• 25mg aromasin ED
• Letro- tentative------- 1.25mg EOD (opposite of aromasin)
• Halotestin- 20mg ED( possible bump down to 10mg depending on conditioning)
• Clenbuterol oral before fasted cardio- 80mcg

dont know how i feel about the nolva as well as the aromasin. but we will see.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 10, 2022)

Last big shoulder day until prep yesterday

I had biceps and a bit of chest for this workout that i skipped because i didnt have a ton of time to train 

6/9/22
Warmup
Full band work (dislocators, roators, ect)

Seated Dumbbell OHP
50x20, 20
110x7
80x15

Lateral Cable Raise (really slow negatives, focused on really hitting side delt)
10x20,20
15x15
20x10

Seated Front Dumbbell Raise
20x12, 12, 12, 12

Reverse pec dec
105x20, 20, 20 (painfully slow)

Plate loaded seated OHP (super slow and controlled negatives all the way to starting position, then fast press)
3 plates a sidex10, 10




super happy to have gotten the 110s for 7, but i def could have gotten 8--9 if i had a spotter. At the bottom ready to start the 8th rep i got a bit out of position and lost the weight forward a bit and decided to bail rather than try to recover it so late in my top set, if i had a spotter he could have got me reset to squeeze out at least one more unassisted rep


----------



## TomJ (Jun 13, 2022)

officially 16 weeks out.
started 750 test, 525 primo for the first phase of my prep (first 8 weeks tentatively)



https://imgur.com/KSyXKul




https://imgur.com/J2XFwAX


----------



## PZT (Jun 13, 2022)

Jacked and tanned


----------



## TomJ (Jun 23, 2022)

First Posing practice done yesterday. 

First time getting any real, formal posing instruction. Im working with a classic pro thats local to me that does a lot of posing work with a lot of the guys near me. 
Dude looks sick. Way bigger in person, hes like an inch shorter than me and i felt small as fuck next to him. 





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				




We went through the quarter turns for this session and just worked through the basics and worked on a few cues on how im gonna be hitting each pose. 

What i learned/need to work on is definitely flexibility, especially in my truck. The twisting required for the side shots is outside of my mobility currently and is VERY uncomfortable to hit, so i need to spend some time loosening up. 

Here are some photos from the practice. 
Left photos are photos he took before we started, he just told me to hit the poses however i thought i should. 
right are after some instruction and tweaks.


----------



## PZT (Jun 23, 2022)

Gonna be cool to see you shredded in those mandatories


----------



## TomJ (Jun 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> Gonna be cool to see you shredded in those mandatories


14.5 weeks to go


----------



## mrgreens (Jun 23, 2022)

Dude - I’m fairly new to the forum and just found your log. Difference from the first post to now - holy fucking shit. Really awesome. How old are you?


----------



## TomJ (Jun 23, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> Dude - I’m fairly new to the forum and just found your log. Difference from the first post to now - holy fucking shit. Really awesome. How old are you?


29, been natty up until last september, since then there have been no brakes. got work to do any not a ton of time to do it. 

appreciate the kind words man


----------



## TomJ (Jun 30, 2022)

We are still grinding every day, no easy sessions just because prep has started. 

Almost 13 weeks out, 45m fasted cardio on training days, and cals are finally a good bit bellow maintenance. 

231 this morning. 



Today's leg day was short, but potent. Intensity at an all time high. 



Superset warmup
Leg extension/leg curl
3 rounds 20 reps with a 1s hold

Lying leg curl
3 sets of 12
1s hold, 3s negative, 1s hold in the stretch

Single leg press
2 top sets, weight for 8 but have to get at least 12 rest paused.
3s negative, 1s hold at the bottom

Hack squat
2 top sets, weight for 8 but have to get 12
1 back off set at half weight for 15, paused and slow

Dumbbell split squats
3 sets each leg
Weight for 12ish but have to go to absolute failure in a straight set


Legs have definitely improved a ton since starting this log, just need to keep the intensity high and put the work in to get as much as I can before show day.







Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 30, 2022)

TomJ said:


> We are still grinding every day, no easy sessions just because prep has started.
> 
> Almost 13 weeks out, 45m fasted cardio on training days, and cals are finally a good bit bellow maintenance.
> 
> ...


Keep up the hard work tom


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2022)

TomJ said:


> We are still grinding every day, no easy sessions just because prep has started.
> 
> Almost 13 weeks out, 45m fasted cardio on training days, and cals are finally a good bit bellow maintenance.
> 
> ...


Legs do look thicker toward the hips for sure


----------



## Send0 (Jun 30, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I did not jack off to this, and anyone who tells you I did is a damn liar. 🤫


----------



## TomJ (Jun 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I did not jack off to this, and anyone who tells you I did is a damn liar.


Just wait until the posing trunk pics come. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jun 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I did not jack off to this, and anyone who tells you I did is a damn liar. 🤫


He did


----------



## Stickler (Jun 30, 2022)

TomJ said:


> final checkins before prep this morning.
> meal plan adjustments for the start of prep as well as getting the PED stack plan and totals.
> 
> im definitely gonna need a really long break after all this, fortunately bloodwork is still flawless
> ...


Gawd Dayum Son!  

Your liver's gonna be screamin' and your joints and body dry as hell!  Can't wait to see the end results,  hear your bloods if you're due, and see more progress.  Not gonna lie, I love well thought out aggressive cycles.  GET SOME!

From hence forth, we shall call you "PIP the Pill Popping Pincushion."


----------



## TomJ (Jun 30, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Gawd Dayum Son!
> 
> Your liver's gonna be screamin' and your joints and body dry as hell! Can't wait to see the end results, hear your bloods if you're due, and see more progress. Not gonna lie, I love well thought out aggressive cycles. GET SOME!
> 
> From hence forth, we shall call you "PIP the Pill Popping Pincushion."


Yeah this is far beyond anything I would have come up with for myself, but I've been getting bloodwork every 2 months for almost a year now while I've been on blast and there hasn't been anything anywhere close to alarming. 

But you're right, this is aggressive and what I'd consider outside of my comfort zone. If I wasn't competing I'd say this was reckless abuse. 


To be fair, these are also maximums, depending on my bloodwork throughout this prep some things will be cut or dialed back, especially in regards to the orals. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jun 30, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yeah this is far beyond anything I would have come up with for myself, but I've been getting bloodwork every 2 months for almost a year now while I've been on blast and there hasn't been anything anywhere close to alarming.
> 
> But you're right, this is aggressive and what I'd consider outside of my comfort zone. If I wasn't competing I'd say this was reckless abuse.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not gonna lie, I dig it. I'm excited to see the end results between the gear and all the hard work you're putting into it.  Be safe and happy transforming.


----------



## Tisatix (Jul 2, 2022)

In for this!


----------



## TomJ (Jul 7, 2022)

More posing practice yesterday after my brutal leg session. 

This session we revisted the quarter turns, as well as went through the rest of the mandatories. 

Next few sessions will be ironing out and tweaking little things here and there to best present the physique. Overall im very happy with the physique and excited to get down leaner and further polish the posing. 

Left is start of session, right is end of session with tweaks and corrections. A lot of playing with foot placement, especially in the front double, to hit it in a more classic way.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> More posing practice yesterday after my brutal leg session.
> 
> This session we revisted the quarter turns, as well as went through the rest of the mandatories.
> 
> ...


Do you have a poising coach


----------



## TomJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Do you have a poising coach


yeah im working with a posing coach, as well as my primary coach, every other week for in person sessions


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> yeah im working with a posing coach, as well as my primary coach, every other week for in person sessions


Look great keep it.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Look great keep it.


thanks brother! greatly apreciated


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> More posing practice yesterday after my brutal leg session.
> 
> This session we revisted the quarter turns, as well as went through the rest of the mandatories.
> 
> ...


Nice work Tom..Looking great man.


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

Those last 2 shots go well with your physique


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

In here killing it man. Awesome log


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jul 7, 2022)

I still say if you could master the accent you could pass for one of the Stoltmans .... spicy !!


----------



## TomJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> I still say if you could master the accent you could pass for one of the Stoltmans .... spicy !!


i could see it if i was 300+lbs and tall as fuck lol


----------



## iGone (Jul 7, 2022)

keep it up man, solid as hell


----------



## TomJ (Jul 11, 2022)

Another Week, Another set of checkins.

12 weeks to go


----------



## Yano (Jul 11, 2022)

Hell  yeah man !


----------



## Stickler (Jul 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Another Week, Another set of checkins.
> 
> 12 weeks to go
> 
> ...


Love seeing the progression. Can't wait to see the weeks ahead!


----------



## presser (Jul 11, 2022)

great job tom... looking good man!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 11, 2022)

Man that back double bicep pose is coming in solid AF. I can’t wait to see what that looks like closer into the show. Fucking killing it bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man that back double bicep pose is coming in solid AF. I can’t wait to see what that looks like closer into the show. Fucking killing it bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My back has definitely been my strongest part of my physique, that's where the genetics are apparently. Just gotta get everything else up to match it. 
We will get it there, this shits a marathon, not a race 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> My back has definitely been my strongest part of my physique, that's where the genetics are apparently. Just gotta get everything else up to match it.
> We will get it there, this shits a marathon, not a race
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



With that mindset and your work ethic, you absolutely will. Looking forward to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisatix (Jul 12, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Another Week, Another set of checkins.
> 
> 12 weeks to go
> 
> ...



Wow , seeing serious changes now. Overall dryer, fuller and leaner. Keep this up

The back is looking crazy with the ham tie in


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 13, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Another Week, Another set of checkins.
> 
> 12 weeks to go
> 
> ...


If this is 12 weeks out you're going to bring a hell of a package for show day. Killer work man.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 14, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> If this is 12 weeks out you're going to bring a hell of a package for show day. Killer work man.


Thats the plan! 
Thank you


----------



## TomJ (Jul 18, 2022)

11 Weeks out. 
foods starting to get low, i really feel the reduced carbs, but stomach is coming in nicely and the scale keeps moving down without me feeling like im losing any size at all. Still feel like im making improvements and we are gonna still be training like an animal all the way up to the show.


----------



## Yano (Jul 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 11 Weeks out.
> foods starting to get low, i really feel the reduced carbs, but stomach is coming in nicely and the scale keeps moving down without me feeling like im losing any size at all. Still feel like im making improvements and we are gonna still be training like an animal all the way up to the show.
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah man , all that hard works paying off


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 18, 2022)

The hard work is paying off man! More conditioned for sure


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

Color even looking better bud


----------



## TomJ (Jul 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> Color even looking better bud


gonna need to do another small run of mt2 and get back in the sun, people stopped asking me my ethnicity


----------



## TomJ (Jul 19, 2022)

Back day
Nothing special, besides a bellow the knee rack pull PR for whatever that's worth 

FitNotes Workout - Monday 18th July 2022

** Rope Pullover **
- 30.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 42.5 lbs x 15 reps

** Supported Bent Over Row **
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 9 reps

** Single Arm Cable Pulldown **
- 70.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 85.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Longbar Seated Cable Row **
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Rack Pull **
- 585.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 675.0 lbs x 5 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Man everything is coming in great and very symmetrical. Your back is definitely a strong point. You’re gonna look ridiculous in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 11 Weeks out.
> foods starting to get low, i really feel the reduced carbs, but stomach is coming in nicely and the scale keeps moving down without me feeling like im losing any size at all. Still feel like im making improvements and we are gonna still be training like an animal all the way up to the show.
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit ur on the right program !!


----------



## TomJ (Jul 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man everything is coming in great and very symmetrical. Your back is definitely a strong point. You’re gonna look ridiculous in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can thank years of heavy deadlifts for that i think. 

shoulders and back are definitely a genetic point as well. my dad went from super sloppy fat, to losing a ton of weight and getting back in the gym. dude trains like an animal for a 58 year old man, but his back and shoulders blew up like it was nothing as well. 

so at least i see where i got it from


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> can thank years of heavy deadlifts for that i think.
> 
> shoulders and back are definitely a genetic point as well. my dad went from super sloppy fat, to losing a ton of weight and getting back in the gym. dude trains like an animal for a 58 year old man, but his back and shoulders blew up like it was nothing as well.
> 
> so at least i see where i got it from



Hell yeah, that’s awesome. And good for him. I need to add deadlifts back in. It’s crazy what they can do for your body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATLRigger (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> can thank years of heavy deadlifts for that i think.
> 
> shoulders and back are definitely a genetic point as well. my dad went from super sloppy fat, to losing a ton of weight and getting back in the gym. dude trains like an animal for a 58 year old man, but his back and shoulders blew up like it was nothing as well.
> 
> so at least i see where i got it from


I feel like deadlifts just build a lot of core muscle that doesn’t show like what I’m seeing.  I’m seeing the outside muscles pop with great insertions. Not sure deadlift got u there, but it sounds like it was a central component of ur regimen nonetheless !!


----------



## TomJ (Jul 19, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> I feel like deadlifts just build a lot of core muscle that doesn’t show like what I’m seeing.  I’m seeing the outside muscles pop with great insertions. Not sure deadlift got u there, but it sounds like it was a central component of ur regimen nonetheless !!


i think it comes down to form, for my pulls i have my lats engaged as part of my setup and i pull slack out of the bar. 

it might not be the same stimulus as a row or a pulldown, but i feel like conventional deadlifts do provide a lot of lat stimulus


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i think it comes down to form, for my pulls i have my lats engaged as part of my setup and i pull slack out of the bar.
> 
> it might not be the same stimulus as a row or a pulldown, but i feel like conventional deadlifts do provide a lot of lat stimulus



I agree, especially if I widen my grip up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 20, 2022)

Chest and some shoulders
FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 19th July 2022

** Seated Cable Fly **
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps. Warmup
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps. Warmup
- 90.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 5 reps. Rest pause
- 90.0 lbs x 11 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 7 reps rest pause

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 75.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Seated Machine Press **
3 second squeeze at the top
2 second stretch at the bottom
- 185.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 215.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 230.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 175.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 175.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 175.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Incline Hammer Strength Chest Press **
30 second rest, hard squeeze at the top
- 90.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 45.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 45.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 45.0 lbs x 10 reps

Cardio
30m at 140hr on the bike

I also have 45m of fasted cardio every morning besides Sunday on the stairmaster

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Chest and some shoulders
> FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 19th July 2022
> 
> ** Seated Cable Fly **
> ...



Dude you are killing prep. I love how you staggered the rest pause and regular sets. I’m digging that, haven’t seen it before. I’d like to experiment with it myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Dude you are killing prep. I love how you staggered the rest pause and regular sets. I’m digging that, haven’t seen it before. I’d like to experiment with it myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The flys are all rest paused after the warmup. 
The sets after are what I got after the pause. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

Looking good Thomas


----------



## presser (Jul 20, 2022)

TomJ said:


> My back has definitely been my strongest part of my physique, that's where the genetics are apparently. Just gotta get everything else up to match it.
> We will get it there, this shits a marathon, not a race
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


looky great tom!


----------



## presser (Jul 20, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 11 Weeks out.
> foods starting to get low, i really feel the reduced carbs, but stomach is coming in nicely and the scale keeps moving down without me feeling like im losing any size at all. Still feel like im making improvements and we are gonna still be training like an animal all the way up to the show.
> 
> 
> ...


awesome progress


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Leg day and posing practice. 
Was running late and had to cut the workout short to get to my practice 

FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 20th July 2022

** Leg Extension Machine **
Warmup
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps

After leg press
- 150.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 20 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
Warmup
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 130.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Single Leg Press **
Warmup just to feel the weight
- 135.0 lbs x 5 reps

Pause at the bottom, 1s hold half way, 3s neg
- 270.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 270.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Hack Squat **
Narrow stance, 3s negatives
- 585.0 lbs x 7 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Leg day and posing practice.
> Was running late and had to cut the workout short to get to my practice
> 
> FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 20th July 2022
> ...



How was posing practice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Leg day and posing practice.
> Was running late and had to cut the workout short to get to my practice
> 
> FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 20th July 2022
> ...



How was posing practice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How was posing practice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, everything's coming together, only tweaking little things with the posing and cleaning up transitions 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Good, everything's coming together, only tweaking little things with the posing and cleaning up transitions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Hell yeah man. It’s an important piece to the overall image. Love seeing how dedicated you are to this, it’s motivating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 21, 2022)

You consistently have all your ducks in a row..  Diet, training, rest, persistentcy.

Most are missing one or the other or cant do that on a consistent basis, you have.

Its awesome to read this log.. Doing a damn good  job man.. I need to step up my shit


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You consistently have all your ducks in a row.. Diet, training, rest, persistentcy.
> 
> Most are missing one or the other or cant do that on a consistent basis, you have.
> 
> Its awesome to read this log.. Doing a damn good job man.. I need to step up my shit


Appreciate it man! Gotta do what we gotta do, eyes on the prize! 

However I wish it was true, I still miss training days here and there because it's just logistically difficult since I spend my entire weekend with my girl basically every weekend. 
Miss more cardio sessions than I'd like simply do to time constraints, and there are still days I forget some of my health sups in the morning. 

Still room for improvement

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Appreciate it man! Gotta do what we gotta do, eyes on the prize!
> 
> However I wish it was true, I still miss training days here and there because it's just logistically difficult since I spend my entire weekend with my girl basically every weekend.
> Miss more cardio sessions than I'd like simply do to time constraints, and there are still days I forget some of my health sups in the morning.
> ...


I hear you... We can always do better in an area.. But dont cut yourself short,  you have been doing a great job since starting your log.  And you a can see the work paying off


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Was looking back at my photos from right before my first cycle in September, changes are insane. 






crazy what can be accomplished in a few months of hard training with some chemical assistance.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Was looking back at my photos from right before my first cycle in September, changes are insane.
> 
> View attachment 24942
> 
> ...



Holy shit man, that’s incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Was looking back at my photos from right before my first cycle in September, changes are insane.
> 
> View attachment 24942
> 
> ...


Wow. Just damn. Wow.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Photos from yesterdays posing practice.

super exhausted since this was after training, and about 3 hours since my last meal.
making it difficult to really get good conection while posing, and really really hard to engage my legs
just tweaks here and there, played with my back double a good bit and just worked on refining the poses and smoothing out the transitions.


side chest worked on twisting more into the pose and driving the front leg in harder



Back double, played with foot placement and settled with the spiked back leg and adjusted my elbow height, also worked on driving forarms back further to get everything to show at a better angle for the judges


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

Dude you are killing it, keep at it. That bicep side chest pose is solid as fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Photos from yesterdays posing practice.
> 
> super exhausted since this was after training, and about 3 hours since my last meal.
> making it difficult to really get good conection while posing, and really really hard to engage my legs
> ...


It's painful as hell, but for my rear posing you try to keep hips Upright and bend your whole upper back towards judges. Keeps your bottom half tight and flexed and your upper facing the judges. Not sure if this correlates to men's posing, but I don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 21, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> It's painful as hell, but for my rear posing you try to keep hips Upright and bend your whole upper back towards judges. Keeps your bottom half tight and flexed and your upper facing the judges. Not sure if this correlates to men's posing, but I don't see why it wouldn't.






Visual if that makes more sense...


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> It's painful as hell, but for my rear posing you try to keep hips Upright and bend your whole upper back towards judges. Keeps your bottom half tight and flexed and your upper facing the judges. Not sure if this correlates to men's posing, but I don't see why it wouldn't.


mens do similar to an extent, but to a less exaggerated extent, since the goal of the rear poses bellow the waste is generally to show definition and separation in the hamstrings, rather than show off the glutes. 

similar process, but with a priority on presenting different parts of the physique


----------



## TomJ (Jul 26, 2022)

This mornings check-ins. Nothing exciting, actually up a pound and a half from last week by some witchcraft. 

Coach likes where we are at for 10 weeks out, so steady as she goes. 





















Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 26, 2022)

Today's back day. Warmups and mobility not included. 
3 rounds of mandatories for posing practice after training. 

FitNotes Workout - Monday 25th July 2022

** Rope Pullover **
- 35.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 42.5 lbs x 15 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Supported Bent Over Row **
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Single Arm Cable Pulldown **
- 85.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Longbar Seated Cable Row **
- 190.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 190.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 190.0 lbs x 10 reps

** T-Bar Row **
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 8 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 26, 2022)

Fucking hell Tom. You’re getting thick!  Legs are coming up nicely, too.

Your lats have really grown since a few months ago, too.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Bro holy shit! You’re getting better daily. Your legs are really coming in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 26, 2022)

Looking great man, I'm pulling for you. Keep it up.


----------



## PZT (Jul 26, 2022)

I like how you hit the side chest. And the back shots look good


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2022)

Looking solid man.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Fucking hell Tom. You’re getting thick! Legs are coming up nicely, too.
> 
> Your lats have really grown since a few months ago, too.


Yeah, I'm VERY happy with the progress, I still feel like I'm adding size despite being in a deficit right now. 

Really big fan of primo after this

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 26, 2022)

PZT said:


> I like how you hit the side chest. And the back shots look good


Yeah I used to hate the side chest since I felt like it hid all of my strong points a few months ago, but after working with my posing coach, bringing up my legs and chest, is now one of my favorite poses

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 26, 2022)

Some loser on reddit wants to pay me to watch me pose. 

Is it time to start an OF? 






Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yeah, I'm VERY happy with the progress, I still feel like I'm adding size despite being in a deficit right now.
> 
> Really big fan of primo after this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Primo is the tits.  It and test are pretty much the only things I use these days.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Some loser on reddit wants to pay me to watch me pose.
> 
> Is it time to start an OF?
> 
> ...



Lmao extra income is always nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Primo is the tits.  It and test are pretty much the only things I use these days.


yeah, i thought it was honestly just a bunch of hype but im on 750 test a week and 75 primo ED and i feel fantastic and feel like im making better progress then when i was doing test/npp in the offseason. 
definitely one of my favorites now


----------



## presser (Jul 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Was looking back at my photos from right before my first cycle in September, changes are insane.
> 
> View attachment 24942
> 
> ...


wow big changes man


----------



## presser (Jul 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Today's back day. Warmups and mobility not included.
> 3 rounds of mandatories for posing practice after training.
> 
> FitNotes Workout - Monday 25th July 2022
> ...


alot tighter alot leaner and alot bigger... keep doing what you are doing


----------



## presser (Jul 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 10/11/21
> Leg Day
> 
> Taking it easy for a day, and adding an extra rest day from last weeks set made all the difference. Feeling fresh and healthy, probably dont need that deload now.
> ...


nice squat man


----------



## presser (Jul 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Some loser on reddit wants to pay me to watch me pose.
> 
> Is it time to start an OF?
> 
> ...


hahahaha


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Some loser on reddit wants to pay me to watch me pose.
> 
> Is it time to start an OF?
> 
> ...


Haha what the actual fuck....


----------



## TomJ (Jul 26, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Haha what the actual fuck....


i get cringe stuff like that pretty regularly


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i get cringe stuff like that pretty regularly
> View attachment 25396


Take it all as a compliment. If I was to get anything it would be some.B rated fat old guy porn lol


----------



## TomJ (Jul 30, 2022)

Had to crunch my chest and shoulder days together today and make it quick. So a lot less volume than normal with very little rest. Gotta do what you gotta do though. 

FitNotes Workout - Friday 29th July 2022

** Seated Machine Fly **
Warmup
- 125.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 125.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 125.0 lbs x 20 reps

** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
Super slow negatives, paused at the bottom
- 135.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 315.0 lbs x 7 reps
- 315.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Seated Dumbbell Press **
- 85.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 9 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 185.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 185.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 185.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Lateral Cable Raise **
Paused at the top
- 35.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 12 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 1, 2022)

Another weeks check-ins. 

227.7 this AM
Carbs are getting painfully low, I had to binge yesterday because I went super hypo out on the boat, close to passing out. Paying for it with the scale today. 

Only a few more days until the fun stuff starts. 

My protocol changes on Saturday to:
200mg test c EoD
100mg tren a EoD
100mg of mast EoD
50mg of proviron ED
And 40mcg of clean before my fasted cardio

I've also ordered in some armodafinil to help get me through my work days, because the brain fog is starting to get real on only 50g of carbs some days. 
























Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 1, 2022)

Paying for it or not, you still look great and on track 👍


----------



## TomJ (Aug 1, 2022)

Current Meals.

High day (Wednesday leg day)
Meal 1
• 16oz egg whites or 50g whey
• 63g cream of rice or 1 thomas
bagel
• 85g pineapple

Meal 2
• 8oz chicken breast
• 165g white rice

Meal 3
• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 165g white rice

Meal 4/ pre workout meal
approx. 45 minutes prior to workout
• 50g whey or 8oz chicken
• 215g white rice or 6 rice cakes (10
carbs per)
30 minute pre workout – optional
• 1 serving pre workout of choice or
1 cup black coffee
Intra workout
• At least 32oz water
• 1 scoop nutrabio intrablast
• 1g sea salt

Meal 5/ post workout
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 215g white rice

Meal 6
• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites


Low days (Mon, Tue, Fri, Sat)
Meal 1
• 14oz egg whites or 40g whey
• 1 whole eggs
• 30g cream of rice

Meal 2
• 8oz chicken breast
• 55g avocado/ guac or 8g avocado
oil (oil measured onto food after
cooking)
• 85g green veggies

Meal 3
• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 12g extra virgin olive oil (oil
measured onto food after cooking)
• 80-100g green veggies

Meal 4/ pre workout meal
approx. 45 minutes prior to workout
• 50g whey
• 175g white rice or 5 rice cakes (10
carbs per)
30 minute pre workout – optional
• 1 serving pre workout of choice or
1 cup black coffee
Intra workout
• At least 32oz water
• 1 scoop nutrabio intrablast
• 1g sea salt

Meal 5/ post workout
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 200g white rice

Meal 6
• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites
• 16g almonds



Off Days
Meal 1
• 14oz egg whites or 40g whey
• 1 whole eggs

Meal 2
• 8oz chicken breast
• 70g avocado/ guac or 10g
avocado oil (oil measured onto
food after cooking)
• 85g green veggies

Meal 3
• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 12g extra virgin olive oil (oil
measured onto food after
cooking)
• 145g white rice

Meal 4
• 50g whey or 8oz chicken
• 80-100g green veggies of choice

Meal 5
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 85g green veggies

Meal 6
• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Current Meals.
> 
> High day (Wednesday leg day)
> Meal 1
> ...


These sound delicious!


----------



## TomJ (Aug 2, 2022)

Back day. 
Feeling super weak today

FitNotes Workout - Monday 1st August 2022

** Rope Pullover **
- 35.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Supported Bent Over Row **
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Single Arm Cable Pulldown **
- 100.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Longbar Seated Cable Row **
- 200.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps

** T-Bar Row **
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 8 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 6, 2022)

Yesterday's shoulders and push day

I have a family brunch today, and breakfast food is my absolute favorite, but here I am with regular chicken and broccoli. This is what I imagine he'll will be like. 

FitNotes Workout - Friday 5th August 2022

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 15.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Front Dumbbell Raise **
- 15.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Flat Barbell Bench Press **
- 135.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 315.0 lbs x 7 reps
- 315.0 lbs x 5 reps

** Rear Delt Machine Fly **
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 135.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 135.0 lbs x 25 reps

** Lateral Cable Raise **
- 40.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 40.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 40.0 lbs x 10 reps


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yesterday's shoulders and push day
> 
> I have a family brunch today, and breakfast food is my absolute favorite, but here I am with regular chicken and broccoli. This is what I imagine he'll will be like.
> 
> ...


It's gonna be worth it! Keep killing it dude!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

You’re looking incredible man. The leg separation is really coming In nice and making them look even wider. Keep up the good work and commitment bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 8, 2022)

8 weeks out check ins. 
228.6 this am. 
Somehow gained weight this week? I guess I photosynthesized mass over the weekend with all the time I'm spending in the sun.

Ped changes: 
Done with primo

Now onto 750 test a week with 100mg tren and mast EoD, with 50mg proviron a day. 
40mcg of clen before fasted cardio

Also moved my GH from before bed to first thing in the morning to maybe aid in the fat loss more, since I'm valuing that right now more than the sleep benefits. I'm so tired throughout the day I'm sleeping like a corpse. 



















Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 8, 2022)

this is actually first time im looking at these photos, i hit this front double so lazily, no lat engagement at all, and in my classic pose i didnt have my core controlled at all. 

i guess the downside of rolling out of bed at 5am, taking photos, then heading straight to the gym for cardio. Basically not even awake yet


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 8, 2022)

Your legs are really coming up Tom. 

Killing it.  Very impressive.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 9, 2022)

Back day. 

1 hour fasted stair master at 5 this morning
Speed 4
30 minutes walking treadmill post workout
Speed 4 incline 4.5

Honestly feeling pretty good today, only carbs I've had were 30g of oats this morning, and 5 ricecakes in my pre workout meal and feel fine post workout, even after a long day at work today. 
Think I'm finally getting used to the way low carbs thank god. 

FitNotes Workout - Monday 8th August 2022

** Rope Pullover **
- 35.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Supported Bent Over Row **
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Single Arm Cable Pulldown **
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Longbar Seated Cable Row **
- 200.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 12 reps

** T-Bar Row **
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

Abs seem to be getting deeper and the back looks good in the back double bi


----------



## TomJ (Aug 10, 2022)

Chest and shoulders. 
Only carbs today are 5 rice cakes pre workout, but honestly I feel great, I can feel that familiar "workout all day" tren feeling already and it's really pulled me out of the low energy slump I was in. 

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 9th August 2022

** Seated Cable Fly **
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 5 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 75.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Seated Machine Press **
- 185.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 215.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 235.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 190.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 190.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 175.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Incline Hammer Strength Chest Press **
30 second rest between sets
- 90.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 45.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 45.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 45.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Lateral Machine Raise **
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 8 reps


Bonus training vid because I haven't posted one in a while, after seeing the vid I definitely wish I took the negatives slower.



https://imgur.com/30pe4Qf


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Is @Achillesking the bearded guy in glasses behind you?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Is @Achillesking the bearded guy in glasses behind you?


Lol I was wondering who the stinky hippy on the rower was.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 10, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol I was wondering who the stinky hippy on the rower was.


Looks like a fucked up version of John Wick.. lol

_________

Quads are looking better Tom!


----------



## TomJ (Aug 10, 2022)

That dude behind me is actually decently strong. 
He's in here every day working, I've watched him progress from like 120lbs wet to where he is now. Got nothing but respect for him, never seen him cheating reps, ego lifting, taking selfies, or anything. Just comes in, trains and progresses at a steady pace over the last few years. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> That dude behind me is actually decently strong.
> He's in here every day working, I've watched him progress from like 120lbs wet to where he is now. Got nothing but respect for him, never seen him cheating reps, ego lifting, taking selfies, or anything. Just comes in, trains and progresses at a steady pace over the last few years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


That's cool, and yeah I noticed he was pulling 115 a side on that rower which is respectable for most gym goers.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

I was talking about the other dude.

im not sure which is worse - the fact that we are ripping on random strangers in the video or completely ignoring Tom’s impressive dumbbell work.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 10, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's cool, and yeah I noticed he was pulling 115 a side on that rower which is respectable for most gym goers.


Yeah to be honest there are very few guys in here that aren't working. Even the kids are in here every day putting their time in. 
And that rower is pretty tough.
I don't see goofy shit very often

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 10, 2022)

Way to kill it man, solid reps and great weight!  Your camera looked like it should be 8k, super crisp.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yeah to be honest there are very few guys in here that aren't working. Even the kids are in here every day putting their time in.
> And that rower is pretty tough.
> I don't see goofy shit very often
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I’m jealous. My gym has a ton of goofballs who just take up space.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 10, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m jealous. My gym has a ton of goofballs who just take up space.


That's why I started working out at 5am . All the high school kids come in in the afternoon and just cluster up the place and do not accomplish anything.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 10, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> That's why I started working out at 5am . All the high school kids come in in the afternoon and just cluster up the place and do not accomplish anything.


Don't get me wrong, there's a ton of young kids, and some definitely linger and bs too much. But the majority of them are here every day working

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Don't get me wrong, there's a ton of young kids, and some definitely linger and bs too much. But the majority of them are here every day working
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I like to see the ones putting in the effort and I make sure to encourage them. Most of them are just assholes and I end up yelling at them to re-rack their weights, wipe down the equipment and to get off their cellphone and lift or get out of the way. There are a handful that come in the a.m. that really put in the work and I am proud of them.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 10, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I like to see the ones putting in the effort and I make sure to encourage them. Most of them are just assholes and I end up yelling at them to re-rack their weights, wipe down the equipment and to get off their cellphone and lift or get out of the way. There are a handful that come in the a.m. that really put in the work and I am proud of them.


Yeah the culture here is borderline dogmatic when it comes to reracking weights and wiping down equipment. 


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 10, 2022)

I wish. I found it depends on the time of day at my gym. Last night I was searching the gym for dumbbells. Fucking annoying and slows down the entire workout 


TomJ said:


> Yeah the culture here is borderline dogmatic when it comes to reracking weights and wiping down equipment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yeah the culture here is borderline dogmatic when it comes to reracking weights and wiping down equipment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


As it should be. If you don’t want to take the weight off, don’t put it on.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 11, 2022)

Leg day
1 hour stairmaster fasted this AM. 
3 rounds of posing and 20m walk on the treadmill post workout. 

While none of these weights are less then what I was moving in the start of my prep/off season. Shits starting to feel pretty fucking heavy. 

FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 10th August 2022

-Extension and curl warmup-

** Leg Extension Machine **
- 90.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 20 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 90.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 20 reps

-start of real movements-

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 145.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 140.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 130.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Split Leg Press **
- 135.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 270.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 270.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **
30s static stretch immediately after each set, horrifically painful.
- 150.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 20 reps

** Hack Squat **
- 585.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 495.0 lbs x 9 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 11, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Leg day
> 1 hour stairmaster fasted this AM.
> 3 rounds of posing and 20m walk on the treadmill post workout.
> 
> ...


Dam son. Nice work especially on hack squat big guy..


----------



## TomJ (Aug 11, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Dam son. Nice work especially on hack squat big guy..


With me having so little volume in my training now I have to make sure I'm really hitting these sets hard

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 14, 2022)

Yesterday's shoulders and chest. 

An hour and a half of post workout cardio on the treadmill. 

FitNotes Workout - Saturday 13th August 2022

** Seated Dumbbell Press **
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Rear Delt Machine Fly **
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps

** Lateral Cable Raise **
- 40.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 40.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 40.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Seated Machine Press **
- 195.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 195.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 195.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 195.0 lbs x 12 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

How are you feeling man? I can only imagine how exhausted you’ve gotta feel. You’re killing the prep bro. The commitment is motivating as hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 14, 2022)

Feeling okay to be honest. Workout capacity is definitely lower but energy feels not bad. 

Gotta be careful some days though because I can go super hypo if I'm too active on the low car/zero carb days

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Feeling okay to be honest. Workout capacity is definitely lower but energy feels not bad.
> 
> Gotta be careful some days though because I can go super hypo if I'm too active on the low car/zero carb days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Man I believe that. Glad you don’t feel terrible bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man I believe that. Glad you don’t feel terrible bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*yet* 

7 weeks to go today, only gonna get lower and lower. I'm not expecting an easy time

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2022)

7 weeks out check ins. 
Morning weight 221.8 

On an hour of fasted LISS cardio in the AM and 20m liss post workout.




























Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 7 weeks out check ins.
> Morning weight 221.8
> 
> On an hour of fasted LISS cardio in the AM and 20m liss post workout.
> ...



Bro you are literally changing every week, as you should. You really build up the suspense for all of us waiting for this 7 weeks to go by And see you on stage. I usually compare these check ins to that older pic you posted after your first cycle and wow man, absolutely phenomenal change. That double bicep back pose is definitely going to be one of your strongest. Separations are really coming in all over, especially in your legs. It’s making your legs look twice the size but lean. Stay the course as you are brother, you’re doing an incredible job being consistent and sticking to the program. I hope you’re able to maintain energy these last few weeks before show time. I’ve really enjoyed following this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 15, 2022)

Best group of pics so far for sure


----------



## TODAY (Aug 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 7 weeks out check ins.
> Morning weight 221.8
> 
> On an hour of fasted LISS cardio in the AM and 20m liss post workout.
> ...


Looks like your ass is giving me a knowing wink


----------



## Yano (Aug 15, 2022)

Fucking straight bad ass man !! Nice work !


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2022)

Coach feedback from todays checkins.

This is the way ive been getting my feedback each week as well as texting a couple times a week with any questions, concerns or just checking in on how im feeling. 

Finally got an answer to why the nolvadex, seems like he is working off of an oldschool approach and understanding of the drug. While his reasoning is completely wrong, ill probably be including the nolva since as im getting leaner there is some very slight puffyness/gyno showing on my right side that im hoping the nolva will calm down/eliminate before it gets too noticeable at really low bodyfat. 









						Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
					

Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.




					www.loom.com


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 15, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Coach feedback from todays checkins.
> 
> This is the way ive been getting my feedback each week as well as texting a couple times a week with any questions, concerns or just checking in on how im feeling.
> 
> ...



Cool of you to share that. I haven’t watched a coach feedback video like that before. I love how your back and legs were the huge things I saw and how he mentions them. Dude he’s 100% right about your back. I don’t see many that are going to compete with it, especially as you dial it in. I don’t blame you about the nolva, gyno is fucking shit. And you know as well as I do that once it gets to a certain point there is no return without surgery. And if it continues to develop this far out before your show, it could really change the look in your pec(s). Everything seems really fluid between you two and the training/programming/planning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Cool of you to share that. I haven’t watched a coach feedback video like that before. I love how your back and legs were the huge things I saw and how he mentions them. Dude he’s 100% right about your back. I don’t see many that are going to compete with it, especially as you dial it in. I don’t blame you about the nolva, gyno is fucking shit. And you know as well as I do that once it gets to a certain point there is no return without surgery. And if it continues to develop this far out before your show, it could really change the look in your pec(s). Everything seems really fluid between you two and the training/programming/planning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yeah thought people would be interested to see what coach feedback looks like. I like the video format, easy for him, easy for me. Really more coaches should be doing it


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2022)

PZT said:


> Best group of pics so far for sure


if they arent getting better every week im doing something wrong


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2022)

Its official, i better get a whole mess of plastic trophies, this is gonna be a long ass day.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 17, 2022)

Took an unscheduled rest day today to get some deep tissue work done, I'm shocked at how desperately it was needed. 
I was so bound up and tight I wasn't even close to fully flaring my lats. 
Should have done this ages ago. 


Otherwise just cardio and posing today.
50m liss stairs in the AM fasted
30m liss on the treadmill followed by 3 full rounds of posing. 

I'm going to start adding posing practice to the end of every session from now until show day. I'm now doing 7 classes for this show, so I'll be on stage basically all day, so posing is going to need to be effortless. 

Open heavyweight
Novice heavyweight

Open classic
Novice Classic
True Novice Classic

Novice physique
True Novice physique 

I'm gonna collect as many plastic trophies as possible.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 17, 2022)

Heck yeah! Those plastic trophies are rightly yours!! You got it man!

Sent from my SM-A135U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 17, 2022)

When you're doing your practice, don't forget to do conditioning practice where you hold your poses for progressively longer periods until you can hold each for what seems like a ridiculous amount of time. 

Cydney Gillon ran me through a posing session once and I had to hold mandatories for over a minute before doing a transition to the next and hold that for a minute. We did it for 30 minutes straight. She was ruthless and it was exhausting. 

Spent the next 30 minutes working posing flow.

It was harder than any lifting I'd ever done.


----------



## mrgreens (Aug 17, 2022)

How much does a deep tissue session usually run you?

I think we’ve got a masseuse at our gym, and boy do I need it.


----------



## mrgreens (Aug 17, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> When you're doing your practice, don't forget to do conditioning practice where you hold your poses for progressively longer periods until you can hold each for what seems like a ridiculous amount of time.
> 
> Cydney Gillon ran me through a posing session once and I had to hold mandatories for over a minute before doing a transition to the next and hold that for a minute. We did it for 30 minutes straight. She was ruthless and it was exhausting.
> 
> ...


This. I’m gassed after taking check in pictures 😂


----------



## TomJ (Aug 17, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> When you're doing your practice, don't forget to do conditioning practice where you hold your poses for progressively longer periods until you can hold each for what seems like a ridiculous amount of time.
> 
> Cydney Gillon ran me through a posing session once and I had to hold mandatories for over a minute before doing a transition to the next and hold that for a minute. We did it for 30 minutes straight. She was ruthless and it was exhausting.
> 
> ...


That's more or less whate and my coach are doing now for my posing sessions. Foundation is there, poses are tweaked where we like them for now, now it's just running through mandatories and holding for forever to get me conditioned. 

Basically my 1hour sessions are treated like a full hour on stage, constantly back and forth through poses to simulate comparison rounds. 

Only thing is now that I'm doing bodybuilding as well, we are going to need to iron out those poses as well this Thursday before we get to grinding. 


It's 100% the hardest workout you can do, I never sweat as much as I do during posing practice 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 17, 2022)

mrgreens said:


> How much does a deep tissue session usually run you?
> 
> I think we’ve got a masseuse at our gym, and boy do I need it.


150 for an hour, but this is with a guy with his Dr in chiropractics that specializes in bodybuilders and athletes. 

He does it all, adjustment, deep tissue, stim, cupping, whatever it takes to get your physique the best it can be.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgreens (Aug 17, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 150 for an hour, but this is with a guy with his Dr in chiropractics that specializes in bodybuilders and athletes.
> 
> He does it all, adjustment, deep tissue, stim, cupping, whatever it takes to get your physique the best it can be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Hell yeah awesome to have at your disposal. I was ridiculously spoiled while playing sport to have access to that kind of treatment whenever I felt the slightest tweak. Was easily the biggest perk for me haha


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 150 for an hour, but this is with a guy with his Dr in chiropractics that specializes in bodybuilders and athletes.
> 
> He does it all, adjustment, deep tissue, stim, cupping, whatever it takes to get your physique the best it can be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


So, did you get the happy ending?  😉


----------



## TomJ (Aug 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> So, did you get the happy ending?


I hinted several times but he didn't take the bait. 
NO TIP FOR YOU!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 17, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> When you're doing your practice, don't forget to do conditioning practice where you hold your poses for progressively longer periods until you can hold each for what seems like a ridiculous amount of time.
> 
> Cydney Gillon ran me through a posing session once and I had to hold mandatories for over a minute before doing a transition to the next and hold that for a minute. We did it for 30 minutes straight. She was ruthless and it was exhausting.
> 
> ...


Cyd Gillon, I know both her parents.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Cyd Gillon, I know both her parents.


Pretty much a family of badasses.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 18, 2022)

Yesterday's back day. Super sore from the deep tissue work, so didn't push as hard as I would have liked on this workout. 

FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 17th August 2022

** Rope Pullover **
- 42.5 lbs x 15 reps
- 42.5 lbs x 15 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Supported Bent Over Row **
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Single Arm Cable Pulldown **
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Longbar Seated Cable Row **
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps

** T-Bar Row **
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 19, 2022)

6 weeks out 

Shoulders and arms. Tendonitis acting up so I didn't push a lot of this too hard. 

FitNotes Workout - Friday 19th August 2022

** Seated Dumbbell Press **
- 85.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 9 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Rear Delt Machine Fly **
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps

** Lateral Cable Raise **
- 20.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 20.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 20.0 lbs x 9 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **
- 25.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 25.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 25.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 57.5 lbs x 12 reps
- 57.5 lbs x 12 reps
- 57.5 lbs x 12 reps

** Dumbbell Skull crushers **
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Dumbbell Hammer Curl **
- 35.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 12 reps


Dumbbell OHP top set


https://imgur.com/eV3Re7Y


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 19, 2022)

Lookin harder by the day man , right on nice work


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 20, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 7 weeks out check ins.
> Morning weight 221.8
> 
> On an hour of fasted LISS cardio in the AM and 20m liss post workout.
> ...


Looking good brother. Keep up the hard work


----------



## TomJ (Aug 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Looking good brother. Keep up the hard work


Thanks man, giving it nothing but my best

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 20, 2022)

Shoulders and traps looking sick.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

6 weeks out check ins.
Next level flatness and depletion, feeling weak as a whole, but we are doing what we gotta do.
Cardio still the same and meals are mostly still the same.

Being so flat is making posing hard, i basically didnt flair or engage my lats at all during the back shots here, but i didnt have any time to retake them this morning, so they look pretty bad.





https://imgur.com/jKLCf0R




https://imgur.com/TyU2BTa




https://imgur.com/HyRWyrd




https://imgur.com/Ha2fzjO




https://imgur.com/fmtZWqA


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

https://imgur.com/3hXMxE2




https://imgur.com/ohp96bD




https://imgur.com/QQfIXpm




https://imgur.com/eOEFL1W


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

I appreciate your commitment to showing us the bare glute and perfect outline of your mushroom.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> I appreciate your commitment to showing us the bare glute and perfect outline of your mushroom.


special treat to all the rainbow members here


----------



## Yano (Aug 22, 2022)

Right on man , lookin good you might feel flat but you look beast !! even starting to see striations on the glute man , nice work !


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on man , lookin good you might feel flat but you look beast !! even starting to see striations on the glute man , nice work !


I low key struggling with feeling so deflated, yeah leaning out a lot, but feeling so small. 
Just gotta trust the coach's process and remember ill blow back up when i carb up


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 22, 2022)

You are looking good, like Yano said the striations are starting to show and muscle is starting to really pop.


----------



## PZT (Aug 22, 2022)

Many of those shots look great bud. How’d that tendinitis feel bringing them hundos down like that and squirt that chick with green shorts three times with the sanitizer for me


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I low key struggling with feeling so deflated, yeah leaning out a lot, but feeling so small.
> Just gotta trust the coach's process and remember ill blow back up when i carb up


I was just going to say that. You are going to look like a freak of nature once the carb up comes in. Do you know if you're doing a front or back load?


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I was just going to say that. You are going to look like a freak of nature once the carb up comes in. Do you know if you're doing a front or back load?


I dont, everything is tentative and up in the air. I do daily checkins starting 2 weeks out


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

This has been awesome to follow man. So cool to see your changes week to week. Can’t wait to see the stage product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I dont, everything is tentative and up in the air. I do daily checkins starting 2 weeks out


Okay, sheer curiosity on my part.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Back day. 

Strength and workout capacity is definitely starting to take a real hot. 
But this is where pushing to failure is all the more important, still going as hard as I can for these sessions. 

Every single one of these reps is full rom. Complete extension and a hard squeeze (1s if I can manage it) 


FitNotes Workout - Monday 22nd August 2022

** Rope Pullover **
- 50.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 60.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 60.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Supported Bent Over Row **
- 225.0 lbs x 9 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Single Arm Cable Pulldown **
Adjusted the speed and squeeze each set to hit failure around 12 reps each time.
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Longbar Seated Cable Row **
Same as bulldowns, just adjusted TUT and squeeze rather than change weight.
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps

** T-Bar Row **
Felt like my brain was faxing the instructions to my back on these, being depleted sucks.
- 180.0 lbs x 9 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 7 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 23, 2022)

What division will you be in


----------



## TomJ (Aug 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> What division will you be in


All of them. 

I'm doing classic open, novice and true novice
Heavyweight open and novice
And physique novice and true Novice.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 23, 2022)

TomJ said:


> All of them.
> 
> I'm doing classic open, novice and true novice
> Heavyweight open and novice
> ...


I think you will do very well in classic


----------



## TomJ (Aug 23, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I think you will do very well in classic


thanks man. That's the main plan. I got talked into bodybuilding by my coach and men's Physique because of a bet

I don't have any interest in doing what it takes to be competitive in bodybuilding. Even if I could get that big, it's just not for me, I like my heart

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 23, 2022)

Chest day. 


More of the same shit, these splits probably aren't gonna change until after show day, and I'm so bored of it. 
This was probably the hardest workout of prep so far, the weakest and most depleted I've felt to date. And we still have 5.5 weeks to go. 

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 23rd August 2022

** Seated Cable Fly **
Warmups
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps
Sets (10 second rest then continue)
- 90.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 5 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
Warmup
- 75.0 lbs x 6 reps
Sets
- 120.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 7 reps

** Seated Machine Press **
- 170.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 185.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 9 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 9 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 190.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 175.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 175.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Lateral Machine Raise **
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps


After this workout did 30m of cardio, then 5 full sets of mandatories for classic. 
I'm spent.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 25, 2022)

Leg day, had to cut the hack squat finisher out due to time constraints. So I added another top set on the leg press and really worked the squeeze on the extension sets. 

FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 24th August 2022


Warmup
** Leg Extension Machine **
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 145.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 145.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 145.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Leg Press **
- 315.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 405.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 405.0 lbs x 7 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **
- 150.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 170.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 12 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 26, 2022)

Current Meals

High Day
Meal 1
• 16oz egg whites or 50g whey
• 63g cream of rice or 1 thomas
bagel
• 85g pineapple

Meal 2
• 8oz chicken breast
• 145g white rice

Meal 3
• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 145g white rice

Meal 4/ pre workout meal
approx. 45 minutes prior to workout
• 50g whey or 8oz chicken
• 215g white rice or 6 rice cakes (10
carbs per)

Meal 5/ post workout
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 215g white rice

Meal 6
• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites


----------



## TomJ (Aug 26, 2022)

Low day

Meal 1
• 14oz egg whites or 40g whey
• 1 whole eggs

Meal 2
• 8oz chicken breast
• 55g avocado/ guac or 8g avocado
oil (oil measured onto food after
cooking)
• 85g green veggies

Meal 3
• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 12g extra virgin olive oil (oil
measured onto food after cooking)
• 80-100g green veggies

Meal 4/ pre workout meal
approx. 45 minutes prior to workout
• 50g whey
• 175g white rice or 5 rice cakes (10
carbs per)

Meal 5/ post workout
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 200g white rice

Meal 6
• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites


----------



## TomJ (Aug 26, 2022)

Off day

Meal 1
• 14oz egg whites or 40g whey
• 1 whole eggs

Meal 2
• 8oz chicken breast
• 70g avocado/ guac or 10g
avocado oil (oil measured onto
food after cooking)
• 85g green veggies

Meal 3
• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 12g extra virgin olive oil (oil
measured onto food after
cooking)
• 85g green veggies

Meal 4
• 50g whey or 8oz chicken
• 80-100g green veggies of choice

Meal 5
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 85g green veggies

Meal 6
• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 26, 2022)

How are your high and low days determined? I'm guessing legs are high days, everything else low?


----------



## TomJ (Aug 26, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> How are your high and low days determined? I'm guessing legs are high days, everything else low?


this exactly


----------



## TomJ (Aug 26, 2022)

Shoulders and chest accessory

3 full rounds of posing, both classic and men's Physique mandatories. 

1 hour stair master fasted this AM. 
30m treadmill post workout


FitNotes Workout - Friday 26th August 2022

Lightweight raises are the warmup

** Front Dumbbell Raise **
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Seated Machine Shoulder Press **
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Rear Delt Machine Fly **
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps

** Lateral Cable Raise **
- 20.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 20.0 lbs x 9 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Seated Machine Press **
- 190.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 190.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 190.0 lbs x 10 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Dude I bet the posing on its own is fucking exhausting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Dude I bet the posing on its own is fucking exhausting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah if I can get in early enough I'll try to do a few rounds after my fasted as well, but most days I really just don't have the gas. 
The posing is for sure exhausting. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yeah if I can get in early enough I'll try to do a few rounds after my fasted as well, but most days I really just don't have the gas.
> The posing is for sure exhausting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Dude I can imagine. Every time I read your log, I just think how gassed you gotta be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 28, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Last big shoulder day until prep yesterday
> 
> I had biceps and a bit of chest for this workout that i skipped because i didnt have a ton of time to train
> 
> ...


How did the Nolva EOD treat you?


----------



## TomJ (Aug 29, 2022)

ATLRigger said:


> How did the Nolva EOD treat you?


I think it's pointless for the purposes of drying out, but I'm keeping it included to try and shrink down the small bit of gyno I do have.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 29, 2022)

5 weeks out checkins 
AM weight 219.2
energy is at an all time low, literally anything is a total chore. just standing in front of the microwave, waiting for my meal to heat up is taxing. But its all paying off, glutes are coming in and we are getting closer and closer.


----------



## iGone (Aug 29, 2022)

God damn Tom, looking fucking amazing


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Bro holy fuck, and still 5 weeks to go  my fucking dude, you have killed this prep. You look incredible. Your side chest and double back bicep is gonna be almost impossible to compete with. Those are strong ass poses, and you still have 5 weeks. Insane man, insane. You motivate the hell out of me brother. If anyone takes just one thing from this log and journey and nothing else, it should be the proof that consistency and sticking to programming fucking works and pays off. Putting the work in combined with consistent nutrition is hands down the most important part of it all. No amount of gear or training can outwork bad nutrition and inconsistency. Keep killing it brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Bro holy fuck, and still 5 weeks to go  my fucking dude, you have killed this prep. You look incredible. Your side chest and double back bicep is gonna be almost impossible to compete with. Those are strong ass poses, and you still have 5 weeks. Insane man, insane. You motivate the hell out of me brother. If anyone takes just one thing from this log and journey and nothing else, it should be the proof that consistency and sticking to programming fucking works and pays off. Putting the work in combined with consistent nutrition is hands down the most important part of it all. No amount of gear or training can outwork bad nutrition and inconsistency. Keep killing it brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



couldnt do it without the love and support yall give. 

thanks guys!


----------



## PZT (Aug 29, 2022)

Help!!!!! Somebody cut chunks out of Toms glutes!!!!


----------



## TomJ (Aug 29, 2022)

Coaches Feedback from todays checkin. 









						Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
					

Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.




					www.loom.com
				




I GET A MUFFIN BEFORE MY LEGDAY THIS WEEK!

words cannot describe how hype i am.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 29, 2022)

You are right on track--if not ahead of schedule. You kept your size and got shredded!  You will kick ass!

 You have things going on with your physique that other competitors only dream about.  Top tier brother.  Congratulations!


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

Lookin fucking amazing man ! all that hard work is shinning like a diamond.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 29, 2022)

Damn Tom, incredible work!!


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 30, 2022)

Amazing prep


----------



## TomJ (Sep 6, 2022)

This whole last week i was down the shore at my families shore house, had a whole mess of family come up from florida to stay the week for the annual family get together. 

like 24-25 people staying in the house. exhausting. 

Luckily there is an OKAY gym about a mile away that i rode my bike to every morning to do my hour of fasted cardio and for my training in the evening. 

This last week has been hard, im absolutely exhausted constantly and i have to will myself to do the most mundane things. Standing in front of the microwave waiting for my meal to heat up was taxing lmao. 

We are under 4 weeks out at this point. 
Morning weight at mondays checkins was 218.2

still on an hour of fasted cardio on the stairmaster, and 30 post workout stairs or treadmill. 


I didnt really track my training this week since i had to make a lot of changes on the fly due to equipment selection, ill be back on my daily workout logging after my training today.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 6, 2022)

But how was that muffin? 🤩


----------



## TomJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> But how was that muffin? 🤩


pretty fucking great. I get another one tomorrow as well for my leg day


----------



## TomJ (Sep 6, 2022)

For those interested in the feedback im getting









						Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
					

Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.




					www.loom.com


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> pretty fucking great


The only appropriate answer to muffins 🥰🤗  

You're killing it Tom. Home stretch now. 4 weeks out is really like 3 weeks out, peak week is its own animal and is pretty fun.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 5 weeks out checkins
> AM weight 219.2
> energy is at an all time low, literally anything is a total chore. just standing in front of the microwave, waiting for my meal to heat up is taxing. But its all paying off, glutes are coming in and we are getting closer and closer.
> 
> ...


Gawwwwd-dayummmmm you're looking good!!! 

From the rear you're killing it, side shots are sick too!!!!  🤩🤩🤩

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Killing it Tom!


----------



## TODAY (Sep 6, 2022)

It looks like you're still holding on to a fair amount of body water in those last shots.

What does your coach have planned to dry you out pre-show?


----------



## TomJ (Sep 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It looks like you're still holding on to a fair amount of body water in those last shots.
> 
> What does your coach have planned to dry you out pre-show?



Def holding a lot of water in the shots from this week, ive been very very active down the shore and out in the sun, which is causing a lot of retention. 

We havent gone over the full drying out plan as far as sodium/water manipulation during peak week. we have letro tentative at the end


----------



## TODAY (Sep 6, 2022)

Gotcha.

You're gonna look absurd regardless, but I know that the few times I've been anywhere near that lean I started to really struggle with fluid retention.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> You're gonna look absurd regardless, but I know that the few times I've been anywhere near that lean I started to really struggle with fluid retention.



yeah im leaving it up to the coach. whatever he says


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Yesterday I had to smash my back and chest days together to make up for the gyms closing early for the holiday. 
Not fun. 

Workout, 30m of post workout cardio, and 3 rounds of posing for each division. Took me like 2.5 hours. Feeling it today. 

I upped my GH to 5iu first thing before fasted cardio just so its easier splitting vials. 

Now that I'm past 4 weeks out my peds have changed to the following:

100mg test cyp EOD
• 100mg tren ace EOD
• 125mg masteron prop EOD
• 100mg winstrol oral ED 
• 100mg proviron ED 
• 25mg aromasin MWF 
• Clenbuterol oral before fasted cardio- 80mcg


Workout from yesterday

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 6th September 2022

** Rope Pullover **
- 50.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Supported Bent Over Row **
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Single Arm Cable Pulldown **
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 115.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Longbar Seated Cable Row **
- 180.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Seated Cable Fly **
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 11 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 75.0 lbs x 6 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 6 reps

** Seated Machine Press **
- 170.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 185.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 200.0 lbs x 10 reps


Strength and stamina still dropping, but not as much as id thought, it's harder just getting through the day than actually getting through my training. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Last sunday I had a meet up with my teammates that are also doing the saem show as me for in person checkins and posing/mock show. 

here are some of the shots.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Leg day
> 1 hour stairmaster fasted this AM.
> 3 rounds of posing and 20m walk on the treadmill post workout.
> 
> ...


Damn buddy,  you're into some volume now

Edit: I need to look back. I JUST read you say you're doing little volume.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Damn buddy,  you're into some volume now
> 
> Edit: I need to look back. I JUST read you say you're doing little volume.


yeah yesterday was only a lot because i had to cram mondays workout in as well to stay on track and keep my thursday as a rest day still. 

I have a posing session thursday, so i like to go into them rested


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Look great. Keep up the hard work


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Look great. Keep up the hard work


thanks man, finish line in sight


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> thanks man, finish line in sight


It'll be worth it. Plastic trophies and something to tell the kids


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 7 weeks out check ins.
> Morning weight 221.8
> 
> On an hour of fasted LISS cardio in the AM and 20m liss post workout.
> ...


Looking Awesome Tom! I can't imagine what you'll look like come show time!


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Looking Awesome Tom! I can't imagine what you'll look like come show time!


Thanks man, all the support i have here keeps me motivated, stay tuned we are closing in now


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 7, 2022)

Brother you are looking phenomenal. The symmetry is on point. Also, I appreciate you sharing the PED’s info, it’s interesting to see and compare things. How are you feeling about your progress and where you are now? Curious to what your own perspective is. I know how really body dysmorphia is in this sport and lifestyle and progress never seems enough. Keep grinding bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Brother you are looking phenomenal. The symmetry is on point. Also, I appreciate you sharing the PED’s info, it’s interesting to see and compare things. How are you feeling about your progress and where you are now? Curious to what your own perspective is. I know how really body dysmorphia is in this sport and lifestyle and progress never seems enough. Keep grinding bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



While I feel like I have a ton of room to improve, I'm very satisfied with my results and progress. 

There are some days that the dysmorphia is worse than other and I don't feel very good about this or that, or am dissatisfied with this or that. But on those days I like to take a step back and look at things objectively, listen to the feedback I get from my coach, other competitors, and the folks here for the encouragement and reinforcement. I'll also sometimes take the time to look back to where I started and I usually squash those dissatisfied dysmorphia thoughts. 

I've been training for like 10 years, and been a high level athlete my entire life, so I'm very accustomed to the concept of slow and steady improvement and all those years grinding naturally allows me to appreciate the progress I've made on peds. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 8, 2022)

Leg day, fueled by Dunkin coffee cake muffin.

Typing this as I'm hobbling through my post workout cardio. 

FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 7th September 2022


Warm up
** Leg Extension Machine **
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
2s hold and squeeze
- 130.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 130.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 130.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Leg Press **
Super slow, 3+ second negatives, full ROM until legs were touching torso.
- 405.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 405.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 405.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **
1s hold and squeeze, 15s static stretch between each set
- 150.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 15 reps


I was supposed to have 1 working set followed by a back off set on hack to finish this workout with the same methodology as the leg press, but that simply wasn't happening today safely.
Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

TomJ said:


> While I feel like I have a ton of room to improve, I'm very satisfied with my results and progress.
> 
> There are some days that the dysmorphia is worse than other and I don't feel very good about this or that, or am dissatisfied with this or that. But on those days I like to take a step back and look at things objectively, listen to the feedback I get from my coach, other competitors, and the folks here for the encouragement and reinforcement. I'll also sometimes take the time to look back to where I started and I usually squash those dissatisfied dysmorphia thoughts.
> 
> ...



You’re doing it right man. Your head is right where it needs to be. I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 10, 2022)

Yesterday's shoulders day. 
Flew through this fast because I simply didn't have time to do any more or take any comfortable rest periods. 

Whole workout took maybe 30m. 

Still on an hour of stairs in the AM, 30m treadmill post workout

FitNotes Workout - Friday 9th September 2022

Warmup
** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Front Dumbbell Raise **
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps

5m of band work, dislocators ect


Working
** Seated Machine Shoulder Press **
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 35.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Rear Delt Machine Fly **
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps
- 120.0 lbs x 25 reps

** Lateral Cable Raise **
- 20.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 20.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 20.0 lbs x 10 reps

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 10, 2022)

Selfies from tuesday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

Your arms are fucking ridiculous dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Your arms are fucking ridiculous dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Detail and separation really started to pop last week or so. I lose fat so strangely. My glutes and lower back got lean almost before anything else

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 10, 2022)

Did adding the nolva help against the gyno tom?


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Detail and separation really started to pop last week or so. I lose fat so strangely. My glutes and lower back got lean almost before anything else
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Man this is so awesome to see. This should prove to everyone what hard work and dedication, good coaching and programming being utilized and followed, can do. Stay the path and these are the results that are possible. Good shit Tom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 10, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Did adding the nolva help against the gyno tom?


Yes, a feel like I've seen a decent reduction with 60ralox and 20nolva 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yes, a feel like I've seen a decent reduction with 60ralox and 20nolva
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



That’s good feedback to hear. I’ve never used Ralox, but nolva usually knocks it right out. [mention]MaxPower [/mention] might not be a bad idea to add some in and see if it makes changes to the nip sensitivity. Sometimes it may never go beyond the sensitivity, but sometimes it can progress fast. It can be a gamble waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

Just noticed that 10th mountain flag in the back. Joint base? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just noticed that 10th mountain flag in the back. Joint base?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is my local gym, but several service members have donated unit flags that they e hung up everywhere.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> This is my local gym, but several service members have donated unit flags that they e hung up everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



That’s awesome man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s awesome man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's an awesome gym and an awesome owner. I keep meaning to pick up a flag from my unit to donate

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Yeah it's an awesome gym and an awesome owner. I keep meaning to pick up a flag from my unit to donate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



You should man, put a little piece of you and the unit in there. You’ve put some work in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Sep 12, 2022)

Monday 
3 week out checkins



https://imgur.com/7xwqcEL




https://imgur.com/4TrtqPB




https://imgur.com/C8XXNfU




https://imgur.com/K5V0yPU




https://imgur.com/TmPY6Ez


----------



## TomJ (Sep 12, 2022)

https://imgur.com/3glrtVA




https://imgur.com/rQQOwnx




https://imgur.com/uI9Lj7s




https://imgur.com/mTSLZs3




https://imgur.com/xkI1HT5


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

Dude your side and back pics are absolutely ridiculous. You are killing this prep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 12, 2022)

Dude your abs look insane for how much size you're gaining so quickly. Great fucking work bro


----------



## TomJ (Sep 12, 2022)

Coaches feedback. 
We were texting back and forth about me stressing about not being lean enough or ready in time. Prep brain hit me hard last week, the positive feedback was a huge relief. 









						Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
					

Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.




					www.loom.com


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 12, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Prep brain hit me hard last week, the positive feedback was a huge relief.


Chiseled out of granite man. You look absolutely ready for 3 weeks out. Just killer work man. You're going to own that stage soon.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 12, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Chiseled out of granite man. You look absolutely ready for 3 weeks out. Just killer work man. You're going to own that stage soon.


ive gotten nothing but positive feedback and a ton of support from all angles, it all adds up to keeping me in a good headspace. I appreciate all of you


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 12, 2022)

TomJ said:


> ive gotten nothing but positive feedback and a ton of support from all angles, it all adds up to keeping me in a good headspace. I appreciate all of you


You're there for many others offering support. This has been great watching and following along with your progress. Nothing to thank us for, you show us what is possible!


----------



## Stickler (Sep 12, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Monday
> 3 week out checkins
> 
> 
> ...


Killing it dude. Seriously


----------



## TODAY (Sep 12, 2022)

TomJ said:


> ive gotten nothing but positive feedback and a ton of support from all angles, it all adds up to keeping me in a good headspace. I appreciate all of you


I still think you're a despicable, foul-mouthed individual















But you do look extremely good


----------



## TomJ (Sep 12, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I still think you're a despicable, foul-mouthed individual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love you bro


----------



## TomJ (Sep 14, 2022)

Tuesday 9/13 
Chest and shoulder accessories

Nothing special, strength and stamina going down the shitter. 

2.5 weeks to go

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 13th September 2022

** Seated Cable Fly **
Warmup
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps
Working
- 90.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Incline Dumbbell Bench Press **
- 75.0 lbs x 6 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 6 reps

** Seated Machine Press **
- 155.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 170.0 lbs x 9 reps
- 185.0 lbs x 9 reps
- 185.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 190.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 190.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 170.0 lbs x 12 reps

** Lateral Machine Raise **
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 100.0 lbs x 10 reps


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm getting super stoked for your show pics. I have no doubt you're going to look absolutely insanely chiseled on stage


----------



## TomJ (Sep 14, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm getting super stoked for your show pics. I have no doubt you're going to look absolutely insanely chiseled on stage


Me too, its like being a kid waiting for christmas


----------



## TomJ (Sep 19, 2022)

Less than two weeks out check ins.

feeling completely drained and worn out, but not much longer to go.




https://imgur.com/elg6TRP




https://imgur.com/vE3TG5B




https://imgur.com/2Z4eGTo




https://imgur.com/uD7mR48




https://imgur.com/O66VnVG


----------



## TomJ (Sep 19, 2022)

https://imgur.com/qblMybE




https://imgur.com/V9QNPYY




https://imgur.com/mc7UINm




https://imgur.com/vJGeZsx




https://imgur.com/jMOAIRG


----------



## TomJ (Sep 19, 2022)

https://imgur.com/eBDIuo6




https://imgur.com/LKvoS0Y




https://imgur.com/Yi5gjaa




https://imgur.com/6uQ6gfp


----------



## CJ (Sep 19, 2022)

What're you weighing in at?


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 19, 2022)

Well done looking great


----------



## TomJ (Sep 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> What're you weighing in at?


216.7 this morning


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 19, 2022)

Lookin great Tom.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 19, 2022)

Coaches feedback from today

Peak included, refeed included. 









						Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
					

Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.




					www.loom.com


----------



## Yano (Sep 19, 2022)

Holy Fuck man , Just Fantastic work !!!  Its amazing to go back and look through all the weeks up until now. Right the fuck on !!!


----------



## eazy (Sep 19, 2022)

looking incredible. 

well done.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 19, 2022)

Looking good!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 19, 2022)

Holy shit man, you are right on top of it. Coming in super lean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

How are you holding up? Down to the wire now.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> How are you holding up? Down to the wire now.



Peek weak is rough, getting anxious. 
Haven't really taken the time to get an update on here, I'll try to put one together later today. 


Steady as she goes, not long now


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Peek weak is rough, getting anxious.
> Haven't really taken the time to get an update on here, I'll try to put one together later today.
> 
> 
> Steady as she goes, not long now


You got this


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Peek weak is rough, getting anxious


The worst. Watch out for Wednesday, that was the day that absolutely did me in. Lowest everything and highest cardio. Thursday and Friday were nice after a little carb reintroduction. 

You also have nothing to be anxious about. The work is done and your pictures look incredible for stage. You're going to rock that shit. Your coach has done right by you and this week will be no exception. 

I'm looking forward to seeing the pic where you got so many damn plastic trophies you can't even carry them all. 

Keep it up!


----------



## TomJ (Oct 1, 2022)

Morning check-ins before I get my second coat of tan on
This is the only photo I have that's small enough to upload, I'll drop a whole album of photos tomorrow or Monday when I get a chance to downsize them.


Wish me luck guys! Couldn't have done it without all your support


----------



## Yano (Oct 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Morning check-ins before I get my second coat of tan on
> This is the only photo I have that's small enough to upload, I'll drop a whole album of photos tomorrow or Monday when I get a chance to downsize them.
> 
> 
> ...


Fucking BEAST !!! You're gonna kill it Tommyboy , I just fucking know it ,, Take that fuckign stage like you own it man , be comfortable up there  , smile. 

Time to shine baby !! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 1, 2022)

You’re fucking peeled brother. Id wish you good luck but it doesn’t look like you need it 💪


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2022)

Best of luck today, keep those abs pulled tight at all times!!!!  

You're going to do great, much respect!!!  💪💪


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 1, 2022)

Get it man!!! Hell yeah. 💪💪 you did the work, now reap those rewards


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 1, 2022)

Hell yeah bro, fucking peeled. Holy shit your delts are bowling balls. Good luck brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joliver (Oct 1, 2022)

Good luck friend!!! Look awesome 👍🏻


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 1, 2022)

Good luck brother!


----------



## hard_gains (Oct 1, 2022)

Looking ripped big guy. Good luck.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 1, 2022)

Good luck, buddy!!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 1, 2022)

Yay Tom!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 1, 2022)

Gogogo man rooting for ya!


----------



## Yano (Oct 2, 2022)

@TomJ 

Ya killing me Tommyboy , how did it go ?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 2, 2022)

Pics and update coming tomorrow while I'm enjoying my nice, fatty, bacon egg and cheese breakfast with real coffee with real creamer at the office. 

Just got home an hour or so ago and still gotta unpack and clean up. So I'll take the time tomorrow to photo dump and give a write up!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 2, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Pics and update coming tomorrow while I'm enjoying my nice, fatty, bacon egg and cheese breakfast with real coffee with real creamer at the office.
> 
> Just got home an hour or so ago and still gotta unpack and clean up. So I'll take the time tomorrow to photo dump and give a write up!


Just leave us hanging in suspense I guess 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 2, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Just leave us hanging in suspense I guess 🤦‍♂️


Right?  Lol


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

As promised, follow up from the show:
My body fought me pretty hard during the morning of show day and we missed my peak by a little bit, we think we just dehydrated me down to hard since i was getting bad bloating and acid reflux, making it really really hard to control my midsection during prejudging.

They changed the show such that they skipped the finals comparison rounds and judged solely off of prejudging, which is unfortunate since we nailed my peak for the night show, alas it was only to look good during the posing routines and award ceremonies.

I feel like i was 10-15% better at night, dryer, fuller, no bloat. If they did comparisons at night I feel like i would have gone up one placing at least in each division as it was pretty close between us.

To recap I did the following classes, and placed as such

Open Heavyweight -- 4th place
Novice heavyweight - 5th place
Open classic - 3rd place (i may have even taken the overall here if they did finals comparisons)
Novice classic - 3rd place
True novice classic - 3rd place (the guy that won both nov and true nov didnt compete in the open and would have for sure taken the overall without a doubt in the open, he looked nuts)
Physique Novice
Physique True Novice
It was a really long, really hectic day with so many classes, but I got a ton of stage time and experience and it was a really fun day overall, my coach is a mad man having 12 competitors in this show across mens and womens and was back stage every time before anyone went on to pump us up, give custom meals/water to those that needed them, and then running back to his seat before anyone went on the watch from the front row and yell out posing ques. Even though we were still learning my body and missed the peak slightly for the morning, the amount of work he put in for everyone is truly insane.



Im still waiting for the official stage shots, but ill post some of the photos my GF, coach, and family snagged during the show for now.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

Photo Time!



https://imgur.com/JDAvUwo




https://imgur.com/uRkPHoQ





https://imgur.com/tWTNmnr




https://imgur.com/dPbeZRT




https://imgur.com/h7lANdv


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

https://imgur.com/9zZCL9K




https://imgur.com/5hne8t1




https://imgur.com/ee6tcFE




https://imgur.com/di0k9du





https://imgur.com/jWEDwgj


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

https://imgur.com/cf4j955




https://imgur.com/OHCEPDA





https://imgur.com/FFfaHcn



This one is me and my teammate (another one of my coaches clients, that took the overall for my class in the open classic)


https://imgur.com/Z3icfJA


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

Videos

My awkward ass winging my physique routine



https://imgur.com/L9wEjPh



Open heavyweight routine



https://imgur.com/W1Ufc9g


Classic routine (DJ pulled a different version of the song i requested and the timing was a littler off and had to improvise the last 15s or so on the spot to try and get on the right timing. 



https://imgur.com/IjtlBOT


----------



## Yano (Oct 3, 2022)

Right on man !!! You looked fucking great up there. Well done man , really fucking great work.


----------



## iGone (Oct 3, 2022)

fuck yeah Tom! You did amazing!


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

https://imgur.com/IPhWmv6





https://imgur.com/Pu7sE85


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

Coaches feedback for our first post show checkin and rebound plan










						Loom | Free Screen & Video Recording Software
					

Use Loom to record quick videos of your screen and cam. Explain anything clearly and easily – and skip the meeting. An essential tool for hybrid workplaces.




					www.loom.com


----------



## MaxPower (Oct 3, 2022)

Bro for being in the same weight as some of those dudes you look huge in comparison! Awesome work brother


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Bro for being in the same weight as some of those dudes you look huge in comparison! Awesome work brother


thanks man! next time we come in tighter, with a little more meat on my legs, and its lights out!


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

The man himself, the wizard with the plan that put it all together for me and 11 others for this show. 
Probably one of the hardest working, most attentive motherfuckers ive ever known


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 3, 2022)

Just incredible work man. Absolutely fucking fantastic. 

Are you absolutely hooked now?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Just incredible work man. Absolutely fucking fantastic.
> 
> Are you absolutely hooked now?


Big time, it'll probably be over a year before I get a chance to compete again and I can't wait


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 3, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Big time, it'll probably be over a year before I get a chance to compete again and I can't wait


I hear you. I'm 47 weeks since and 45 weeks out. I cannot wait for #2


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 3, 2022)

Great job @TomJ. Way to represent. You are an inspiration to a lot of us here.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Great job @TomJ. Way to represent. You are an inspiration to a lot of us here.


Thanks man! the support and brotherhood here makes it all worth it


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 3, 2022)

Thats is awesome man! You looked great. You show us what is possible!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 3, 2022)

Damn so proud of you man! Great job! You look way better than that guy who won overall too, so I don't know what those judges were smoking.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

“Which class will you competing in?”

Tom: Yes.


----------



## RiR0 (Oct 3, 2022)

Looked damn good buddy. Now time to get so big you make people puke


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn so proud of you man! Great job! You look way better than that guy who won overall too, so I don't know what those judges were smoking.


He had me beat at prejudging, he deserved the win. 

I didnt really fully peak properly until the night show, and they didnt do comparison rounds during finals, just routine and awards. I might have had him if we did comparisons at finals but he was leaner than me, no question. 
hes a team mate of mine and there are no hard feelings, he worked his ass off and im happy for him


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> “Which class will you competing in?”
> 
> Tom: Yes.


never. again. lmao 

Phsique was fun, but im definitely not suited for that class


----------



## TomJ (Oct 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Looked damn good buddy. Now time to get so big you make people puke


If i do that im gonna need to diet even harder next time, i struggled to make my weight limit when my diet stalled out.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 3, 2022)

This entire journey has been crazy.  Log updates have been awesome and the dedication and commitment to the goal was there the entire time.  Looks like a crazy but highly rewarding day.  What an awesome experience.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 4, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Bro for being in the same weight as some of those dudes you look huge in comparison! Awesome work brother





lifter6973 said:


> Great job @TomJ. Way to represent. You are an inspiration to a lot of us here.





Butch_C said:


> Thats is awesome man! You looked great. You show us what is possible!


@TomJ  Agree with all the above. It has been awesome to see all the work, effort. And dedication you put in. You looked fantastic and definitely an inspiration.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 4, 2022)

Stickler said:


> @TomJ  Agree with all the above. It has been awesome to see all the work, effort. And dedication you put in. You looked fantastic and definitely an inspiration.


was a good experience, I wasnt perfect, we didnt bring our absolute best, but im still more than satisfied and happy with what we accomplished. 

Just means that there are no excuses to come back even better for the next one. 

appreciate the support from all of you


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> we didnt bring our absolute best


Yes you did. You brought your best package to that stage on that day. You did the work, you enter the 1% of the population who will ever even consider doing a competition much less actually do it. You went all in and did the thing. You learned a ton, and now you have a new plan for next time. And guess what? Next time you'll be better than this time. Does that negate the work you did this time? Fuck no. 

Besides, you said your goal was to walk out with more damn plastic trophies than you could carry and I think you accomplished that 🤔


----------



## TomJ (Oct 4, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Yes you did. You brought your best package to that stage on that day. You did the work, you enter the 1% of the population who will ever even consider doing a competition much less actually do it. You went all in and did the thing. You learned a ton, and now you have a new plan for next time. And guess what? Next time you'll be better than this time. Does that negate the work you did this time? Fuck no.
> 
> Besides, you said your goal was to walk out with more damn plastic trophies than you could carry and I think you accomplished that 🤔


oh yeah dont get me wrong, im very satisfied with what we brought, and it was our best crack at peaking me for the first time. We learned an absolute ton about peaking me and how to manage the late stages of the diet. 

For example i was like 216ish 5 weeks out and leaner than i was on show day, where i weighed in at 222. 
Our diet stalled and regressed last few weeks (likely because of cortisol/stress that just got compounded by regressing) 

we for sure didnt bring 100% or anything close to what im capable of, but we did bring the best we could with the infoprmation we had and with the variables we were working against. 


Im not saying this as a negative, just looking at it objectively and viewing it as a positive. 
We missed the mark pretty bad, but still did very well. that just means there is plenty of room to improve for the next show and when that time comes itll be time to drop some jaws.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 4, 2022)

TomJ said:


> itll be time to drop some jaws


Hell yeah!


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

Stage shots are in!




https://imgur.com/56ciC2f




https://imgur.com/wvjLRC8




https://imgur.com/JiMrlcE


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

Heavyweight Bodybuilding 




https://imgur.com/QHJluXK




https://imgur.com/rI3Gbjj




https://imgur.com/nfVeoZk




https://imgur.com/jfZKO8T




https://imgur.com/v9NwZBo


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

https://imgur.com/CK0751O




https://imgur.com/mjJPZfm




https://imgur.com/bDMRZoq




https://imgur.com/oU5k5Rc




https://imgur.com/gGuMdZU


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

https://imgur.com/YoIkFx9





https://imgur.com/gt92kEH




https://imgur.com/J5Ds3no




https://imgur.com/aD3JJ5n


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

https://imgur.com/4IvHKJ9




https://imgur.com/TZQ243o




https://imgur.com/4KgQFiO




https://imgur.com/OPJYibc


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

Classic 




https://imgur.com/FrgkuSz




https://imgur.com/65fJLuG




https://imgur.com/KILACLu




https://imgur.com/p4lv7Dn




https://imgur.com/D6AlAuG


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

https://imgur.com/utX1cay




https://imgur.com/hj6LEX0




https://imgur.com/LKVvGxg


----------



## eazy (Oct 6, 2022)

You're a bad motherfkr.


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 6, 2022)

Look great. Ready to train together so you can be a lean 275?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Look great. Ready to train together so you can be a lean 275?


might be hard to make my weight class, but im down for a challenge


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 6, 2022)

Impressive as hell!! Really excited to see where you come in at next competition too.


----------



## snake (Oct 6, 2022)

Fuuk yeah baby! That's what it's all about. Some stiff competition to and you hung in there with them. Proud of ya!


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

snake said:


> Fuuk yeah baby! That's what it's all about. Some stiff competition to and you hung in there with them. Proud of ya!


220 competitors, and a lot of really good guys. Couldnt be happier with what we managed to bring to the stage considering first show, first peak with my coach, and all that.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

Judges feedback pertaining to heavyweight bodybuilding



> Hi Tom,
> 
> Overall, great physique. Fantastic upper body symmetry. I can see this on your side chest - chest, delt, bi/tri. Back also matches front on your back poses, with mid-back density and matching lats on your lat spread.
> 
> ...





No real surprises here, and praise from one of the judges is a nice ego boost


----------



## CJ (Oct 6, 2022)

Much respect sir, you killed it!!!!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 6, 2022)

Damn Tom, that's killer feedback! Awesome shots too. 👏 you're going to do great things next show.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 6, 2022)

Where you happy with your condition on the day of or were you better just before or after?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 6, 2022)

Hey @TomJ 
Been busy gone for a while so sorry for not chiming in sooner.

Congrats on the placing, you looked great on stage, the posing from what i saw was great, fluid, good angles.

Like the judges said, a little bit of mass and on your legs and youre going to bring the whole package to the stage.

Congrats man, must feel awesome


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Where you happy with your condition on the day of or were you better just before or after?


I wasn't 100% but I'm happy with what we brought. This is my first comp and first time peaking and there was a lot for me and my coach to learn about my body. We brought the best we could figuring it out as we go. 

I looked better the later in the day it got


----------



## TomJ (Oct 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hey @TomJ
> Been busy gone for a while so sorry for not chiming in sooner.
> 
> Congrats on the placing, you looked great on stage, the posing from what i saw was great, fluid, good angles.
> ...


Thank you very much man! Hope all is well with you! 

Yeah a year of focused intelligent training and we will balance out


----------



## WLHUNG (Oct 6, 2022)

You should be proud brother. That’s some good work there. Stage shots came out great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Bloodwork 2 weeks post show.
Im actually surprised these results arent much worse.
No surprises, slightly elevated ALT and slightly skewn cholesterol.

been on 200mg sust a week since show day


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bloodwork 2 weeks post show.
> Im actually surprised these results arent much worse.
> No surprises, slightly elevated ALT and slightly skewn cholesterol.
> 
> ...


Your "bad" cholesterol would require a party being thrown if I could get my cholesterol to those numbers


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Your "bad" cholesterol would require a party being thrown if I could get my cholesterol to those numbers


yeah its not very far off my preshow numbers, thinking back i dont think my cholesterol has ever been completely in range since i started using. so ill take these numbers post show all day long


----------



## Achillesking (Oct 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> yeah its not very far off my preshow numbers, thinking back i dont think my cholesterol has ever been completely in range since i started using. so ill take these numbers post show all day long


I'm just  genetically doomed to have high cholesterol but annual scan shows no mud in the heart. Doc explanation "your body just gets rid of it another way" don't know what that means but cool by me. I could eat like a rabbit and still have high cholesterol but I'm also starting to believe cholesterol isn't the boogeyman we were taught to believe it to be. Anywho happy to see your numbers are looking good post show.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm just  genetically doomed to have high cholesterol but annual scan shows no mud in the heart. Doc explanation "your body just gets rid of it another way" don't know what that means but cool by me. I could eat like a rabbit and still have high cholesterol but I'm also starting to believe cholesterol isn't the boogeyman we were taught to believe it to be. Anywho happy to see your numbers are looking good post show.


yeah ive eaten mostly clean, and been very lean for my entire life, and my cholesterol has always been out of range or very close to out of range. 

I just think its something thats highly individual


----------



## quackattack (Oct 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bloodwork 2 weeks post show.
> Im actually surprised these results arent much worse.
> No surprises, slightly elevated ALT and slightly skewn cholesterol.
> 
> been on 200mg sust a week since show day


Why do you prefer sust for cruising?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Why do you prefer sust for cruising?


i dont, i just had a vial already opened im getting rid of. 

i actually hate sust


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

i have a bunch of vials already punctured from the prep, ill probable prioritize using them up to clear them out of my stockpile. Im weird like that and dont like punctured vials sitting too long


----------



## Dex (Oct 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I wasn't 100% but I'm happy with what we brought. This is my first comp and first time peaking and there was a lot for me and my coach to learn about my body. We brought the best we could figuring it out as we go.
> 
> I looked better the later in the day it got


You looked great, Tom! That was a lot of hard work! What do you think your weaknesses were this competition and what could you have done differently?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> You looked great, Tom! That was a lot of hard work! What do you think your weaknesses were this competition and what could you have done differently?


100% legs and conditioning, we missed the peak a little bit and could have come in leaner, but its all part of the learning process, we know what we need to do next time to bring the full package


----------



## Dex (Oct 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bloodwork 2 weeks post show.
> Im actually surprised these results arent much worse.
> No surprises, slightly elevated ALT and slightly skewn cholesterol.
> 
> ...


Other than the lipids, those numbers aren't too bad. How does it feel to be back in the 600s for total Test?


----------



## Dex (Oct 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> 100% legs and conditioning, we missed the peak a little bit and could have come in leaner, but its all part of the learning process, we know what we need to do next time to bring the full package


I'm sure you will do even better next time. How long are you going to give it until the next show?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> Other than the lipids, those numbers aren't too bad. How does it feel to be back in the 600s for total Test?


I dont feel any different between blast and cruise




Dex said:


> I'm sure you will do even better next time. How long are you going to give it until the next show?


not until '24. 

gotta finish my house, marry my girl and cram a baby in her before she will let me compete again.


----------



## Dex (Oct 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I dont feel any different between blast and cruise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying you might not do it again? jk  Babies are game changers though. The things you want and need prior to them can be completely different after they come along.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> So you're saying you might not do it again? jk  Babies are game changers though. The things you want and need prior to them can be completely different after they come along.


thats true, but i simply dont have the time to devote to a prep before that checklist is done. basic plan is to plan for a show 12-16 weeks after she gets pregnant, so i can get it over with before she is too preggers. or maybe like 6 months after the kid arrives, once we are settled

I dont become too dead and worthless during prep, its more about having my fertility in order for when we want to try for one


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> thats true, but i simply dont have the time to devote to a prep before that checklist is done. basic plan is to plan for a show 12-16 weeks after she gets pregnant, so i can get it over with before she is too preggers. or maybe like 6 months after the kid arrives, once we are settled
> 
> I dont become too dead and worthless during prep, its more about having my fertility in order for when we want to try for one


Definitely shoot for the 12-16 weeks preggo vs the 6 months post. Newborns are something else and you're going to need all the sleep you can get, and you won't get it 6 months post baby.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Definitely shoot for the 12-16 weeks preggo vs the 6 months post. Newborns are something else and you're going to need all the sleep you can get, and you won't get it 6 months post baby.


yeah thats what we are both leaning towards, gonna depend on how she is. shes all for me competing, just so long as it doesnt postpone the rest of our lives, neither one of us are spring chickens. im 29 and shes 32, so dont have all that much time to spare


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> yeah thats what we are both leaning towards, gonna depend on how she is. shes all for me competing, just so long as it doesnt postpone the rest of our lives, neither one of us are spring chickens. im 29 and shes 32, so dont have all that much time to spare


Plus it gives you plenty of time to grow 💪 looking forward to those ultrasound pics 😉


----------



## TomJ (Oct 18, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Plus it gives you plenty of time to grow 💪 looking forward to those ultrasound pics 😉


exactly, it all works out anyway since i need time to make the improvements i need to


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Definitely shoot for the 12-16 weeks preggo vs the 6 months post. Newborns are something else and you're going to need all the sleep you can get, and you won't get it 6 months post baby.


Fuck.. and don't even mention a chollicy (sp?) Baby.. my son didn't stop crying for 7 months unless he was sleeping or constantly moving..and I mean CONSTANTLY


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

@TomJ  btw.. Great choice for your new avatar Pic. Well earned brother.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> @TomJ  btw.. Great choice for your new avatar Pic. Well earned brother.


Yeah I think it's my favorite picture out of the bunch. 
Thanks man


----------



## Signsin1 (Oct 24, 2022)

Tom, Im a little late, but congrats on everything..You looked and did great man.. The pics turned out awesome too.. The avi pic is perfect. Much respect..


----------



## TomJ (Oct 24, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Tom, Im a little late, but congrats on everything..You looked and did great man.. The pics turned out awesome too.. The avi pic is perfect. Much respect..


Thanks brother I appreciate it. Time to rack em back up, build for the year and really knock them down next go around


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2022)

Been a while since i made an update. We hit a speedbump in the rebound, turns out im hyper sensative coming out of a show, gained 20lbs of water. so we had to dial it back to basically prep diet again to get the weight off and then start back slow, i finally got the first real changes to my plan since then yesterday.

heres my meals currently.

High day
Meal 1

• 16oz egg whites or 50g whey
• 1 whole egg
• 75g cream of rice
• 115g pineapple
Meal 2

• 8oz chicken breast
• 200g white rice
Meal 3

• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 200g white rice
Meal 4/ pre workout meal
approx. 45 minutes prior to workout

• 50g whey or 8oz chicken
• 215g white rice or 6 rice cakes (10
carbs per)
• 21g raw honey
Meal 5/ post workout
• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 250g white rice
• 75g blueberries
Meal 6
• 25g whey isolate
• 220g fage total 0% Greek yogurt
• 26g natural nut butter
• 75g blueberries


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2022)

low days tue-thurs

Meal 1

• 16oz egg whites or 50g whey
• 1 whole eggs
• 45g cream of rice
• 55g blueberries or pineapple
• 8g grass fed butter
Meal 2

• 8oz chicken breast
• 55g avocado/ guac or 8g avocado
oil (oil measured onto food after
cooking)
• 80-100g green veggies
Meal 3

• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 5g macadamia nut oil (oil
measured onto food after cooking)
• 80-100g green veggies
Meal 4/ pre workout meal
approx. 45 minutes prior to workout

• 50g whey or 8oz chicken breast
• 215g white rice or 6 rice cakes (10
carbs per)
• 21g raw honey
• 35g banana

Meal 5/ post workout

• 8oz chicken breast or 50g whey
• 215g white rice
• 75g blueberries
Meal 6

• 25g whey isolate
• 220g fage total 0% Greek yogurt
• 26g natural nut butter


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2022)

off days friday-sunday

Meal 1

• 14oz egg whites or 40g whey
• 1 whole eggs
• 40g cream of rice
• 55g blueberries
• 8g grass fed butter
Meal 2

• 8oz chicken breast
• 70g avocado/ guac or 10g
avocado oil (oil measured onto
food after cooking)
• 80-100g green veggies
Meal 3

• 8oz 93/7% ground beef
• 12g extra virgin olive oil (oil
measured onto food after
cooking)
• 80-100g green veggies
Meal 4

• 50g whey or 8oz chicken
• 110g white rice or 145g red
potato or 38g cream of rice
• 80-100g green veggies of choice
Meal 5

• 8oz chicken breast
• 110g white rice or 145g red
potato
• 80-100g green veggies
Meal 6

• 50g whey or 16oz egg whites
• 1 whole egg


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2022)

*Leg day*

Legs (quad emphasis)
A. Leg extensions
6 sets 15 reps each – 2 sets toes pointed out, 2 sets toes pointed out, 2 set toes pointed
straight. Control the negatives 3 seconds down. Squeeze hard at the top of all reps.

B. Lying hamstring curl machine
You will do 2 warm up sets 20 reps. Than hit 3 work sets of 10-12 reps with a slow 3 second
negative stopping only 85% of the way down

C. Squats (smith machine or free bar)- annihilation set
Work up in weight over a couple sets to find appropriate weight for below
2 top sets of 10 reps oes shoulder width and than
Now do 1 more set of that weight and then 45 seconds and reduce the weight by 50% and do
10-12 reps. Now rest 45 seconds and you will use 75% of first set weight and take to failure. No
less than 5 reps !!!

D. Machine squat (or hack) OR leg press (alternate weeks) –
use a weight that is a hard 10 but could get closer to 12-15 reps if you were taking it to failure.
You will use this weight the entire time. You will do 5 sets of 8 reps only resting 30 seconds
between sets. Fighting to stay with this weight the entire time. Total work sets- 1 muscle round

E. Bulgarian split squats- (body weight or added dumbbell if needed)
you will do 15 reps each leg than rest 30 seconds and do 12 reps each leg than rest 30 seconds
followed by 10 reps each leg. KEEP TORSO STRAIGHT UP


*Chest/ triceps*
• keep the negatives in a 2-3 second decent and really squeezing the targeted muscle, then drive
up hard!
• rest-pause is where you hit a target weight to failure in a target rep range than rest 10-20
seconds and go again to failure with the reps drastically dropping. Rest 10-20 seconds again
and take to failure. Typical rep sequence would look like this. 10-12, 4-7, 1-3... all done with
the same weight.

a. Cable fly’s or peck deck-
3 sets of 20 resting about 60 seconds between sets! CHEST UP

b. Incline barbell or smith machine or dumbbell press-
do 2 warm up sets of 10 adding weight as you go. Now do 2-3 sets of 6-8 reps working to a
max 6. Once you reach this set do 1 rest pause set. You will rest-pause till you get a total of 12
reps

c. Flat press (smith, machine, dumbbell)
do 1-2 warm up sets of 10. Now grab a weight for 1 hard sets of 8. Now go up a little more and
shoot for 5-7 reps. Immediately reduce the weight by 50% and go to failure. Total work sets- 3
with last set being a drop set.

d. (Superset)
Flat or incline plate loaded machine press-
keep elbows high and bring the load down slowly over your chin. (You will set the seat low)

You will only go down till you feel your upper chest stretching hard. (Probably about 3/4 the
way down) drive up and squeeze your upper chest hard! 15 reps

Now—- 15-30 seconds rest

Peck deck or incline dumbell fly- 15-20 reps

Triceps
a. Rope puhsdowns 3 sets 20 reps
b. Dip machine 3x10
c. Single arm cable pushdown 2x12 each arm


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2022)

*Back/ biceps*

NOTE- after your warm up set of 20 you will take no longer than 45 seconds between the next 6 sets
(a,b,c) with various attachments so have them ready and change swiftly! Try to start with a weight
that’s a hard 12 but could get 3-5 more to be at failure. Try to use this weight the entire time!

A. Shoulder width neutral grip pulldowns
do 1 set of 20 to warm up. This set is moderate not a heavy 20. Now you will do 2 heavy sets of
10-12. Focus on keeping chest tall and firing elbows down to your sides. Try to keep the
tension in your lower lats the whole time! Total work sets- 2

B. Close grip V handle pulldowns-
really exaggerate the stretch at the top of each rep, fire elbows down and squeeze the
contraction hard on all reps. 10-15 reps Total work sets- 2

C. Wide grip pulldowns-
same execution as above and again in the 10-15 rep range. Total work sets- 2

D. Bent over Barbell or smith machine rows-
work up to a max 8 reps here. Start at 10 reps and reduce a couple each set as you work up in
weight till you reach an all out 8 reps. Total work sets- 3 sets. KEEP TORSO LOCKED IN ONE
SPOT APPROX 75 DEGREES BENT.

E. Meadows rows
3 sets 12 reps

F. Deadlifts
Work up over 3-4 sets to a failure set of 8 reps- 1 work set

G. Cable rows v bar
3 sets 10 reps increasing weight each set

Biceps
a. Seated dumbbell curls
2 sets 20 reps each arm

b. Cable straight bar curls
3x10-12

c. Preacher curl machine single arm
2x10 each arm


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2022)

*Shoulders, hamstrings*

Warm up- side dumbbell raises superset with front dumbbell raises- VERY LIGHT WEIGHT 2 sets 30-40
reps each
a. shoulder press (barbell, dumbbells, plate loaded machine, smith machine)
do 1 set of 10 with a moderate weight to start. Now do 2-3 sets of 8 working up in weight each
set. Your last set should be near failure but still able to get 2-3 more if you had to.

b. (Muscle round)
Machine shoulder press- (if you have a neutral handle option use it) start with a weight that’s a
hard 10 reps but you could get 15 or so to be at failure. Looking for 8 reps on all sets. You will
do 5 sets of 8 reps only resting 20-30 seconds the entire time. Try to stick with the weight you
start with the whole time if you can.

c. Walk the rack side raises
1 set of 6 reps (heaviest weight you use)
1 set of 8 reps (one increment lighter )
1 set of 12 reps (one increment lighter than your set of 8 reps)
1 set of 15 reps (one increment lighter than your set of 12 you just did)
1 set of 20 reps (one increment lighter than your set of 15 you just did

d. Rear delt bent over dumbbell raises or reverse machine flies
3 sets 20 reps

e. Wide grip upright rows (barbell or cable)
3 sets 15 reps

f. Shrugs of choice
3 sets 20 reps—full stretch at bottom and full contraction at top
Hamstrings

*Hamstrings*

a. Lying hamstring curls
2x10 1x30 --- rest pause.. hit 20 reps take 3 deep breaths and go again, repeat pattern
until you hit 30 reps

b. Seated hamstring curls
3x12 hard squeeze at the bottom of all reps

c. Db stiff legs
2x12


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 25, 2022)

Jesus you're a beast


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Jesus you're a beast


i feel like the training is my coach punishing me for getting fluffy after the show, because the leg day is a war crime


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i feel like the training is my coach punishing me for getting fluffy after the show, because the leg day is a war crime


Lol, I was going to say I LOVE your leg and back days!!! 

But I'm a masochist apparently 🤷‍♀️


----------



## TomJ (Oct 26, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Lol, I was going to say I LOVE your leg and back days!!!
> 
> But I'm a masochist apparently 🤷‍♀️



That annihilation set, right into a heavy muscle round on the hack is absolutely no joke. Forget about the split squats, that's just salt in the wound at that point, squatting through the tears


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> That annihilation set, right into a heavy muscle round on the hack is absolutely no joke. Forget about the split squats, that's just salt in the wound at that point, squatting through the tears


Right!!!! 

I saw that, and was like.... HOLY SHIT!!!  😳😳😳


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> *Leg day*
> 
> Legs (quad emphasis)
> A. Leg extensions
> ...


RIP your ability to walk.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 26, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> RIP your ability to walk.


Cardio last two days has been challenging for sure


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> That annihilation set, right into a heavy muscle round on the hack is absolutely no joke. Forget about the split squats, that's just salt in the wound at that point, squatting through the tears


I'm definitely doing it now. I'm sure I'll be crying too. 

I was intrigued about the toes pointed different directions. I've never done it specifically so it'll be cool to see how this works the quads better.


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Cardio last two days has been challenging for sure


Maybe he's getting you ready for the wheelchair division?  🤔


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2022)

Big back day. Putting the extra cals to work

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 27th October 2022

1s squeeze then 3 second neg on all pulldowns
** Neutral Grip Pulldown **
- 50.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 80.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 80.0 lbs x 10 reps

** V-bar Pulldown **
- 70.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Lat Pulldown **
- 70.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 60.0 lbs x 12 reps

A little bit of momentum, but squeeze at the top and control down
** Barbell Row **
- 275.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 275.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 275.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Deadlift **
- 315.0 lbs x 3 reps
- 405.0 lbs x 3 reps
- 495.0 lbs x 3 reps
- 495.0 lbs x 8 reps

1s pause at the top
** Meadows Row **
- 45.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 45.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 45.0 lbs x 12 reps


Full stretch, leaning forward on the stretch to really pull open 
** Seated Cable Row **
- 145.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 160.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 180.0 lbs x 10 reps


Biceps were already toast from pulls, I'm embarrassed by these numbers, but all slow, full ROM extra slow neg
** Dumbbell Curl **
- 20.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 20.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 20.0 lbs x 12 reps

Pump em out
** Cable Curl **
- 50.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 9 reps
- 50.0 lbs x 8 reps


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I'm definitely doing it now. I'm sure I'll be crying too.
> 
> I was intrigued about the toes pointed different directions. I've never done it specifically so it'll be cool to see how this works the quads better.


I'm not convinced that it makes any huge difference. I just find them uncomfortable, but coaches orders. 

Every piece of research I've seen says they TECHNICALLY hit the different heads more. But I don't think in practical applications it makes much of a difference, I for sure don't feel any different contraction from it. 


Imo, if I was programming myself, id just have 6 sets at whatever toe position is comfortable with slightly higher weight, I'd rather be more comfortable in the motion and add weight then do some fancy shit


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2022)

Picked up scott stevensons book and only about half an hour into it and absolutely worth every penny


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 28, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Picked up scott stevensons book and only about half an hour into it and absolutely worth every penny


The “how to be your own bodybuilding coach”?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> The “how to be your own bodybuilding coach”?


yeah, really good read


----------



## Signsin1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Ordered back in August.. Its a treasure trove of info


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2022)

Shoulders and hamstrings
Aka my arms are gonna fall off


FitNotes Workout - Friday 28th October 2022


Warm up
** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 10.0 lbs x 30 reps
- 10.0 lbs x 20 reps
** Front Dumbbell Raise **
- 10.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 10.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Seated Dumbbell Press **
- 85.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 95.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 9 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 1 rep
- 85.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Seated Machine Shoulder Press **
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 135.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 90.0 lbs x 8 reps

Run the rack immediately after last set on machine press, 30s rest between
** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
-35.0 lbs x 6 reps
- 30.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 20.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 15.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Rear Delt Machine Fly **
- 140.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 140.0 lbs x 20 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 130.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 130.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 30 reps

** Seated Leg Curl Machine **
- 150.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 12 reps
- 110.0 lbs x 12 reps


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Someone please cut my legs off. 
I'm gonna be a wheelchair bodybuilder from now on. 

After the squat double drop, I dropped, failed and had to leave the bar on the pins, then just fell on my ass and had to lay there until it didn't feel like my legs were getting eaten by a wild animal and my chest wasn't going to explode. 

My coach hates me.


FitNotes Workout - Monday 31st October 2022

** Leg Extension Machine **
Toes out
- 130.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 130.0 lbs x 15 reps
Toes in
- 130.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 130.0 lbs x 15 reps
Neutral
- 130.0 lbs x 15 reps
- 130.0 lbs x 15 reps

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
Warmup
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
- 70.0 lbs x 20 reps
Sets
- 150.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 10 reps
- 150.0 lbs x 10 reps

** Barbell Squat **
Warmup/workup sets
- 45.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 135.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 225.0 lbs x 5 reps
- 315.0 lbs x 2 reps
Working set
- 315.0 lbs x 10 reps
Double drop
- 405.0 lbs x 8 reps (8-12 reps)
- 315.0 lbs x 10 reps (10-12 reps)
- 135.0 lbs x 23 reps (absolute failure)

** Leg Press **
Muscle round, 30s rest
- 405.0 lbs x 2 reps
- 315.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 315.0 lbs x 8 reps
- 315.0 lbs x 8 reps

** Bulgarian Split Squats **
30s rest
- 15 reps
- 12 reps
- 10 reps
- 8 reps


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> My coach hates me.


I came to this same conclusion after Friday. Your coach hates you. 

Or he's trying to build some gnarly and totally bad ass legs.

Or both 🤔


----------



## TomJ (Nov 1, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I came to this same conclusion after Friday. Your coach hates you.
> 
> Or he's trying to build some gnarly and totally bad ass legs.
> 
> Or both 🤔


yeah this split is a warcrime


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 1, 2022)

TomJ said:


> yeah this split is a warcrime


Exactly.


----------

